# Official Digit CTC V discussion thread (WARNING: SPOILERS HERE)



## tamatarpakoda (May 30, 2015)

.
*i.imgur.com/n7qxpVT.jpg

Registration page - Crack The Code 2015 | bought to you by Digit.in

_*_*_*_*_*_*_IMPORTANT NOTES WILL BE ADDED BELOW, KEEP CHECKING THIS POST REGULARLY_*_*_*_*_*_*_

1. If the answer URL is going to be just numbers then adding "-2" at the end can often solve your problems.

2. The first leg has been made deliberately simple to decide the course of all future legs. 
We look forward to your honest feedback.

3. The answers are in the format ctc[dot]digit[dot]in/answer

4. Second leg has commenced. Head over to the home page.*

5. Third leg has commenced.

6. You will need Blippar for the third leg. 
Android & iOS
*


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2015)

We are braced since years now.


----------



## viveksj (Jun 1, 2015)

Vyom said:


> We are braced since years now.


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jun 1, 2015)

aaah cant even figure out the first clue already have that mag but what bame do i put helpppppppp


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> aaah cant even figure out the first clue already have that mag but what bame do i put helpppppppp



Dude. It's first day of the month. The mag have already reached you? I booked the mag online, but haven't received it till now.


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jun 1, 2015)

yeah got it in the afternoon didnt know about it until i opened the mag now im gonna scartch my eyeballs out to figure this thing out


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jun 1, 2015)

also when u recieve it plzz help a brother we could work as a team


----------



## Astra (Jun 2, 2015)

Guyz! I got the mag yesterday evening I solved the first clue! But the original CTC will begin on 8th June!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2015)

Odd, last time CTC started online so others who received the magazine first didn't receive an unfair advantage AFAIK. Shouldn't it be the same this year?


----------



## Astra (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes its same because when we solve the first clue and land on CTC landing page it says : that let the CTC start on 8th June unless every user gets his hand on the magazine


----------



## Astra (Jun 2, 2015)

It'll start from 8th June till then you can figure the 1st clue easily!


----------



## Astra (Jun 2, 2015)

Let's see who wins! Got my magazine yesterday figured out the 1st clue!


----------



## Astra (Jun 2, 2015)

Awesome! Waiting for it!!


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jun 2, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Guyz! I got the mag yesterday evening I solved the first clue! But the original CTC will begin on 8th June!


help dude plzz atleast a hint

- - - Updated - - -

figured it out thanks to someone out there


----------



## Astra (Jun 2, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> help dude plzz atleast a hint
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> figured it out thanks to someone out there


Hahaa lol! Great thinking to THAT guy!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Guyz! I got the mag yesterday evening I solved the first clue! But the original CTC will begin on 8th June!



Great. Thanks for sharing this.
Now I can wait for the mag calmly.


----------



## Astra (Jun 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Great. Thanks for sharing this.
> Now I can wait for the mag calmly.


Sure!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2015)

So I got the magazine today!

Tried to find the first 'real' clue. Couldn't find in the main magazine. Where is the X!


----------



## Astra (Jun 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So I got the magazine today!
> 
> Tried to find the first 'real' clue. Couldn't find in the main magazine. Where is the X!


Really easy!! Expand your thinking!


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 5, 2015)

The issue on pixel art is which one.And how to input it in volume.issue or 201120 ?Plz Help..


----------



## sunfun (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh!! man 
I am not able to understand the first clue 
Awww...


----------



## sunfun (Jun 5, 2015)

Help is needed by everyone
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*but looks like me required it too...*


----------



## sygeek (Jun 5, 2015)

Still haven't received my magazine . Did any of you guys get a tracking ID for your magazine? Last email I got gave me a receipt and that's all.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes, you do get only a receipt number when you place an order and later send the tracking number.

I got the tracking number 4 days after I placed the order, on the same day I got it delivered.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 6, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Yes, you do get only a receipt number when you place an order and later send the tracking number.
> 
> I got the tracking number 4 days after I placed the order, on the same day I got it delivered.


I don't think I can get the magazine by 8th


----------



## Chinmoy Roy (Jun 6, 2015)

you dont really require the magazine to reach the landing page


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 6, 2015)

Well its time to burn midnight oils yet again.. Waiting for 8th!Wonder wats with the magazine cover pic in the middle of the articles..


----------



## Makx (Jun 6, 2015)

sunfun said:


> Help is needed by everyone
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Sill Stuck? 



Spoiler



Solve the equation or read the magzine.





Chinmoy Roy said:


> you dont really require the magazine to reach the landing page


How?


----------



## Chinmoy Roy (Jun 6, 2015)

aah .. open the website and search for the contest


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 7, 2015)

Chinmoy Roy said:


> aah .. open the website and search for the contest



Am i the only one who can't find this page???


----------



## Makx (Jun 7, 2015)

Bytebolt said:


> Am i the only one who can't find this page???


maybe you are at the wrong site


----------



## staticsid (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've just been informed by our circulation team that while most of the copies have reached on time, there are still a few pockets in far-flung areas that haven't got them yet. 

I think even sygeek here mentioned something about not getting his copy? There have been a couple of anxious emails as well...

But don't worry we're pushing the first leg to the 11th, just to make it fair to everyone. And yes we have a couple of mag-based clues in there  As always we'll have plenty of checkpoints before the mad dash to the finish!

Don't lose that CTC four-pager!

Best of luck.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 7, 2015)

Everyone needs help>>>
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BUT LOOKS LIKE I DON'T NEED IT NOW!!
<<<Deal With That>>>


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2015)

staticsid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just been informed by our circulation team that while most of the copies have reached on time, there are still a few pockets in far-flung areas that haven't got them yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks staticsid for the update. It's good to push the dates ahead.
Waiting for CTC to go ahead with full steam. 

I am not even able to find the first clue. Looks like somebody tried too hard to make CTC V the toughest yet.


----------



## kartikayhunter (Jun 8, 2015)

Can I ask for help .... Pppplleeeaaassseee


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 8, 2015)

thank you staticsid , about time... just received my copy. trying to find the 'X'

edit: finding x took seconds, but pixel art... i remember, it's like looking back in time... the origin, where it all started.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 8, 2015)

staticsid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just been informed by our circulation team that while most of the copies have reached on time, there are still a few pockets in far-flung areas that haven't got them yet.
> 
> ...



Thanks alot Sid, I'm one of those unlucky guys, still haven't got my magazine and I'm in Pune (not even a far-flung area eh?)


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice to know the shift in dates. Got a friend's copy fighting for it  just for the sake of this  is the clue in the main magazine or is it in some supplement like skoar or something? :/ pls help thanks!


----------



## viveksj (Jun 8, 2015)

haven't got digit yet in bookshops, out of stock in digit website???


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 9, 2015)

What is the format of answer ?


----------



## Astra (Jun 9, 2015)

skoar.in/<month><year>


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 9, 2015)

ant24x7 said:


> What is the format of answer ?



NVM Got it!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 9, 2015)

Got my magazine just now. [STRIKE]I can't believe they went as far as to implant a fake answer to the clue for those who wanted to go the easy way[/STRIKE].


----------



## Astra (Jun 9, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Got my magazine just now. I can't believe they went as far as to implant a fake answer to the clue for those who wanted to go the easy way.


It's pretty easy! Just search for the real format!!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 9, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> It's pretty easy! Just search for the real format!!


Already solved it mate 

[STRIKE]That's how I know they changed some things so Google won't give away the answer[/STRIKE].

Edit: So I looked closer and it seems that the answer found through Google was never right in the first place. Odd.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

*Official Digit CTC V discussion thread*



tamatarpakoda said:


> .
> *i.imgur.com/n7qxpVT.jpg



I am bracing man!!!?!!!!!!!!?
Why don't u understand man!!?!?!


----------



## Astra (Jun 10, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Already solved it mate
> 
> [STRIKE]That's how I know they changed some things so Google won't give away the answer[/STRIKE].
> 
> Edit: So I looked closer and it seems that the answer found through Google was never right in the first place. Odd.


I never said it to search through Google! 
FORMAT
skoar.in/<month><year>


----------



## sygeek (Jun 10, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> I never said it to search through Google!
> FORMAT
> skoar.in/<month><year>


I already solved it yesterday. I was talking about something else..


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 10, 2015)

ant24x7 said:


> What is the format of answer ?





sygeek said:


> Already solved it mate
> 
> [STRIKE]That's how I know they changed some things so Google won't give away the answer[/STRIKE].
> 
> Edit: So I looked closer and it seems that the answer found through Google was never right in the first place. Odd.



I think they purposely put wrong answer there.


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 10, 2015)

*MAY THE 11th OF JUNE BE WITH YOU*


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 10, 2015)

The registration page is functional so have you folks started registering on the site?


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

Where to register?
On that CTC landing page
Or anywhere else


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 10, 2015)

Well you gotta go find the page. xD

Few people have already manged to find the site. Hopefully, someone might put the URL here. >_>


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

Help required 
Repeat need back up need back up


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 10, 2015)

Finally got the mag. Figured out the first clue but now you tell me there is registration page...


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

*Official Digit CTC V discussion thread*

Don't know
Oh man imma stuck at landing page
But it say that is will start on 11 of june
So how to REGISTER!?$%+!?@₹^<<#$£!+>!+$**•$=!£?%#


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

Any guessers 
#registration in CTC V


----------



## Makx (Jun 10, 2015)

its simple, got it on first try.
registration page format is - skoar.in/<register>


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

Are u sure??


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 10, 2015)

Every game should have the rules the CTC V have hehehehehehe


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

*Official Digit CTC V discussion thread*

Hey how do we get to know if we are registered cause i found a page of digit in which we need to input user name and etc. but it repeats to same page when we input data and press register. 
Confused.....

And yes its totally a blank page with text box


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 10, 2015)

Brother you are lost.. keep lookin' ..... I could tell you but this is not the DiGiT way, right?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 10, 2015)

Well as it gets closer and closer to the actual launch time, we will be giving out more and more clues so it's up to you if you want to do it the right way or just have it served to you on a silver platter.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2015)

What is this thing about registering?
The first clue leads to some place. No where about registering was mentioned? 

- - - Updated - - -



tamatarpakoda said:


> Well as it gets closer and closer to the actual launch time, we will be giving out more and more clues so it's up to you if you want to do it the right way or just have it served to you on a silver platter.



So 11th is tomorrow. Will the time start from 00:00?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 10, 2015)

Nah, it will not start at 00:00. We are testing the first leg at the moment and are looking for kinks. It will be well within the second half of the day.

We didn't put references to the the registration page anywhere but a few enterprising individuals have actually found the registration page by fiddling around here and there. We're just waiting around for a while before releasing more clues. The first clue is often quite simple so when CTC does begin everyone will know the registration page immediately. Don't worry about that. We want to ensure that CTC is accessible to as many individuals as possible.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2015)

The "enterprising individuals" are the one who probably took the rule: "If you don't cheat you don't win" much seriously. 

Thanks for the replies. Good to have somebody from staff clearing the doubts.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Nah, it will not start at 00:00. We are testing the first leg at the moment and are looking for kinks. It will be well within the second half of the day.
> 
> We didn't put references to the the registration page anywhere but a few enterprising individuals have actually found the registration page by fiddling around here and there. We're just waiting around for a while before releasing more clues. The first clue is often quite simple so when CTC does begin everyone will know the registration page immediately. Don't worry about that. We want to ensure that CTC is accessible to as many individuals as possible.



Great 
And 
Thnx
Its a relief with a challenge


----------



## sygeek (Jun 10, 2015)

The website is not responding when I'm trying certain links. Registration page is up, right?


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

*Official Digit CTC V discussion thread*

Did u try digit.in/register
I don't know if this is that page we r trying to find

Maybe


----------



## sygeek (Jun 10, 2015)

sunfun said:


> Did u try digit.in/register
> I don't if this is that page we r trying to find
> 
> Maybe


No, I don't think so.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

1 hour to 11 of june


----------



## Astra (Jun 10, 2015)

So at 00:00???


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

Got it.......
I am regi.. Wait-for-it.....isterd


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> So at 00:00???



Nope


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2015)

sygeek said:


> The website is not responding when I'm trying certain links. Registration page is up, right?





sunfun said:


> Did u try digit.in/register
> I don't know if this is that page we r trying to find
> 
> Maybe





kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> So at 00:00???



LOLs. Quoting this, since it seems no one reads.



tamatarpakoda said:


> Nah, it will not start at 00:00. We are testing the first leg at the moment and are looking for kinks. It will be well within the second half of the day.
> 
> We didn't put references to the the registration page anywhere but a few enterprising individuals have actually found the registration page by fiddling around here and there. We're just waiting around for a while before releasing more clues.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

*Official Digit CTC V discussion thread*



vyom said:


> lols. Quoting this, since it seems no one reads.



true story


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2015)

It's true story for you too. -____-


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

*Official Digit CTC V discussion thread*



Vyom said:


> It's true story for you too. -____-


Ok
No comments!!


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

*Official Digit CTC V discussion thread*

Hey 
All the best to everyone


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

What to do after registration??
Just sit back and watch tv or what??????????


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 10, 2015)

It seems three more people have found the registration page since my last post. Nice.


----------



## azharz (Jun 10, 2015)

How to answer the Pixel Art thingy? Stucked!


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> It seems three more people have found the registration page since my last post. Nice.



Hit and try method


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

azharz said:


> How to answer the Pixel Art thingy? Stucked!



I think u must have seen the hint below question of the "pixel art thingy" question??


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 10, 2015)

Simply google for the CTC Landing page. No need to look for clue.
I took so much time figuring out the 'real' format(it was really easy though in the end) and then is saw someone who came here just by googling.
Try it out yourself good luck.
Don't expect this to work for further clues though, the wizards at digit are not to be underestimated.


----------



## azharz (Jun 10, 2015)

sunfun said:


> I think u must have seen the hint below question of the "pixel art thingy" question??



404 Error

- - - Updated - - -



azharz said:


> 404 Error



Got it!


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

DIGIT COME WITH A DVD
Right??


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

Aditya Tolikar said:


> Simply google for the CTC Landing page. No need to look for clue.
> I took so much time figuring out the 'real' format(it was really easy though in the end) and then is saw someone who came here just by googling.
> Try it out yourself good luck.
> Don't expect this to work for further clues though, the wizards at digit are not to be underestimated.



Rule 2 : if u don't cheat u don't win


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

GGWP everyone


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 11, 2015)

Check this out:

Server Error in '/' Application.

Runtime Error

Description: An exception occurred while processing your request. Additionally, another exception occurred while executing the custom error page for the first exception. The request has been terminated.

Bunched exceptions. Read carefully.
This was in one of the 'links'.


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

What's this???


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

What are you guys even talking about?


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> What are you guys even talking about?


Even I don't get a clue! Maybe he is off topic!!


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> What are you guys even talking about?


Oops! Just got carried away by your webpage... I got this double exception error looking for one of your registration pages.

I have to catch up to the reg page before noon after all!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2015)

That was...simple. Can't believe it took me so long.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

You guys have until 6PM to exercise your grey cells. The registration page will be publicised then. And at around 9PM we should hopefully have enough registrations to open the floodgates. There are share buttons on the registration page so do share them as much as possible.


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 11, 2015)

Guys, in the RSS feed 'Just DO it', in the 9th paragraph, in which editorial has Raabo said the same thing before?
Just in case it comes in one of the future clues... This one's going to be difficult to find.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2015)

Aditya Tolikar said:


> Guys, in the RSS feed 'Just DO it', in the 9th paragraph, in which editorial has Raabo said the same thing before?
> Just in case it comes in one of the future clues... This one's going to be difficult to find.


um what?


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 11, 2015)

sygeek said:


> um what?



Maybe later.

- - - Updated - - -

I guess I tried out too many wrong links.
My IP is blocked and now the only thing I see is 'error'.  

Guess I'll have to use tor now.


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh good to know the registration thing is real. When i came across that page, I thought it's something published and I'm the last person. But after seeing some replies looks like i was early bird.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

*Official Digit CTC V discussion thread*

Say,
When we will get a clue for continuing in this contest

Imma registered already but then what!???
How to 'begin using this site' ?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2015)

sunfun said:


> Say,
> When we will get a clue for continuing in this contest
> 
> Imma registered already but then what!???
> How to 'begin using this site' ?


This.


tamatarpakoda said:


> You guys have until 6PM to exercise your grey cells. The registration page will be publicised then. And at around 9PM we should hopefully have enough registrations to open the floodgates. There are share buttons on the registration page so do share them as much as possible.


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 11, 2015)

Registration page helpppp


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

Found the registration page! Voila! It's pretty simple actually... Registration done, 6PM I await you. Once it's public I'm going to bash all my social pages with the link and challenge the hell out of people...
PS: All that publicity only after I get past a couple of clues 
Anyways, the site looks good and the rules sound awesome 
Nice job Team Digit, finally a site that holds your eyes onto it! Beautiful....


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

TO ALL:

I FEEL IT TO BE A FAIR PLAY TO REGISTER FOR CTC! SO I AN giving YOU THE LINK

******/****
Sorry mods refused!!


----------



## azharz (Jun 11, 2015)

Where's the registration page? The only thing I can see is :

"Welcome to CTC.
The craziness will start on the 11th of June 2015.
We’re making sure that everyone has the magazine in their hands before we start.
See you soon!
Team Digit"


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

I've actually given you guys something. Unfortunately, no one figured it out yet.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> I've actually given you guys something. Unfortunately, no one figured it out yet.


Well, isn't that nice? 

Or are you referring to the registration?


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

*Official Digit CTC V discussion thread*

Let me tell u that website 
To register---

Goto
**********************************
              401 ERROR 
**********************************


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Well, isn't that nice?
> 
> Or are you referring to the registration?



Well, about 20 people did stumble upon that little clue that I gave away so it isn't that hard to find.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 11, 2015)

i thought those QR images meant something. :/


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

They don't mean anything? ZOMG!


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> They don't mean anything? ZOMG!


Registration is the clue right??


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 11, 2015)

Clue!!!! Clue!!!!  Clue!!!!


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 11, 2015)

Where's the registration page...Plzz help


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey, now on the registration page I'm unable to find a way to log in :/

- - - Updated - - -

Tamatarpakoda just seems to be playing with your minds I guess 

Btw its rainy here and tamatarpakoda just seems like a hunger inducing name


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

/login should be enough to bring up the login screen.


Registrations have begun. People spread the word!!!!!!!
Crack The Code 2015 | bought to you by Digit.in


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 11, 2015)

Registered and now Logged In.... But what to do next?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 11, 2015)

clues?
are you there?
can you here me?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

Wait for more people to register.


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

How much time to wait????
 [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] sorry I don't know how to tag??


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 11, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> How much time to wait????
> @tamatarpakoda sorry I don't know how to tag??



you just did


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

mukul_rockstar said:


> you just did


I didn't even know lol!!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

9 PM ladies and gents! The time is nigh!


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 11, 2015)

so when is the compo starting?

Edit: Got it 9PM


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> 9 PM ladies and gents! The time is nigh!


Yeah yeah! At nine they'll say at to be in midnight right??


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 11, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] btw this time what are the prizes? antiviruses like last time?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

We have a lot more than just anti-viruses. I can't comment any further, you'll just have to play. X_X


----------



## jaskirat8 (Jun 11, 2015)

why is it showing error written on a white page ?

is there a limit for page opening ?


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 11, 2015)

MAAN! What a simple link really... I thought maybe I had to blip the covers to get registered.

- - - Updated - - -

For now I'll just go to other comp hardware related forums.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

jaskirat8 said:


> why is it showing error written on a white page ?
> 
> is there a limit for page opening ?



There are measures to prevent bruteforcing. You need to give some time between attempts or use a proxy.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

Huoston we got 44 min to go!!
Get ur mag ready!!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

Or you can simply wait for 15-20 minutes and continue trying. The emphasis here is to work towards solving and not randomly trying out different combinations.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Or you can simply wait for 15-20 minutes and continue trying. The emphasis here is to work towards solving and not randomly trying out different combinations.



What do u mean??


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

sunfun said:


> What do u mean??


Even I don't get it!!!
Are you born to confuse


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

He's a wizard


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Even I don't get it!!!
> Are you born to confuse


All I can say that he seems to be a good guy!! And tasty!!! Tamatarpakoda


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

In case you get the "error" message then you've exhausted your tries temporarily. Use a proxy or wait for a while for the temporary ban to get over.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> All I can say that he seems to be a good guy!! And tasty!!! Tamatarpakoda



With what??
Tomato ketchup 
Or
Green chatni


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

sunfun said:


> With what??
> Tomato ketchup
> Or
> Green chatni


I'd prefer green chutney even he is pretty green!


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

Why not
Mustard sauce
Green and yellow??


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

sunfun said:


> Why not
> Mustard sauce
> Green and yellow??


I love something spicy!!!


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Chinmoy Roy (Jun 11, 2015)

where do I login? i dont see any login button on the page? has the competition started? 

P.S. : I have completed the registration.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> /login should be enough to bring up the login screen.
> 
> 
> Registrations have begun. People spread the word!!!!!!!
> Crack The Code 2015 | bought to you by Digit.in



Duh??


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

Its 9 when will it start??


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

People ready up!


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

No fix!!! It's same


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> People ready up!


Ready!!! Its driving me CRAZY!!! WHEN?????


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

What?!


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

tick tock tick tock!!!
Some one stop that clock!!!!


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

Helllll!!!! Its same !!! Change please change!!!


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Helllll!!!! Its same !!! Change please change!!!



Yeah we need Justice!!!


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

sunfun said:


> Yeah we need Justice!!!


Damn true!!!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

Ctrl+f5


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

This is some really awful caching on the server or some really bad management


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2015)

It's started.


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Ctrl+f5


Same!!


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

Well the question is appearing and disappearing on the slildeshow....still bad


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2015)

The answers are in the same format no? skoar.in.answer?


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 11, 2015)

sygeek said:


> The answers are in the same format no? skoar.in.answer?



Thats what im thnkin....


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

What!! For me the CTC page does not change???


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

sygeek said:


> It's started.


Hey, for me the page is same!!!!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

It is ctc.digit.in/answer


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2015)

oh, got it.


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> It is ctc.digit.in/answer


For me its showing the same msg for 11 th June!!


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

Where to give the answer?


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

its a stupid slideshow [MENTION=314652]kartikeyasrivastava861[/MENTION] wait for a few secs after u refresh or just clear browser cache...

BTW i figured out the pattern but not sure of exactly the answer


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> its a stupid slideshow [MENTION=314652]kartikeyasrivastava861[/MENTION] wait for a few secs after u refresh or just clear browser cache...
> 
> BTW i figured out the pattern but not sure of exactly the answer


Ohhh that Suzanne Vega one right??


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

sunfun said:


> Where to give the answer?



ctc.digit.in/answer


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

No its not working!!


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hohoho got the answer, easy peazy and a little cheating hehehehe


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

yeah suzanne vega, compression blah blah blah


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2015)

"There are currently 31 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 17 guests)" 

I am very ahead... Atleast I think


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 11, 2015)

Got the answer now what?


----------



## jaskirat8 (Jun 11, 2015)

why the answer of 21st question not uploaded ?


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 11, 2015)

got another oh common second one was hell of a easy

- - - Updated - - -

oh baby its getting good and crazy and hard and......

- - - Updated - - -

can anybody pm me to tell where they are. If you are ahead i can need some help and if you are behind i will help you..


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 11, 2015)

stuck on 4th clue the "monkey" one..
any body can give a hint please

- - - Updated - - -

Ah got that....
easy one....HA


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 11, 2015)

bhai log main bot wale par atak gya.. kya karu.. koi help?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2015)

Is the site having hiccups? Getting error on every page (even the correct ones).


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2015)

_What do I do if time flies??_

If anyone is reached to this stage... will understand my clue. I am stuck here! :X


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

[MENTION=286780]Adhyayan[/MENTION] pls check ur pm


----------



## Chinmoy Roy (Jun 11, 2015)

how to start


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 11, 2015)

@Whiz did it bro


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

jaskirat8 said:


> why the answer of 21st question not uploaded ?



Are you sure you got it right?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2015)

I think I'm banned, getting error on every page. Admins, can you do anything? Using proxy meanwhile.


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 11, 2015)

it is repeating ......
what **** is going on
i tried every other word socks slippers and it isn't working

please help


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 11, 2015)

help iam way back at bot puzzle help help


----------



## arpit96 (Jun 11, 2015)

.....................


----------



## Chinmoy Roy (Jun 11, 2015)

am not zble to see the questions or whr to answer.. i am redirected to registration page even though am logged in


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

Chinmoy Roy said:


> am not zble to see the questions or whr to answer.. i am redirected to registration page even though am logged in



Ahh.... Then stare at the registration page for five seconds.


----------



## r4gs (Jun 11, 2015)

Please don't post answers here.


----------



## Chinmoy Roy (Jun 11, 2015)

and answers to be posted where? thanks to those who helped.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

r4gs said:


> Please don't post answers here.
> 
> View attachment 15523



did someone do that?? :O


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 11, 2015)

Adhyayan said:


> help iam way back at bot puzzle help help



You call that back ? I'm not able to do the first one itself.

Did Suzzane compress the music to upload it or what?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2015)

Aditya Tolikar said:


> You call that back ? I'm not able to do the first one itself.
> 
> Did Suzzane compress the music to upload it or what?



Sometimes answer is around you in plain sight!


----------



## r4gs (Jun 11, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> did someone do that?? :O



Not deliberately. But yeah.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

sygeek said:


> I think I'm banned, getting error on every page. Admins, can you do anything? Using proxy meanwhile.



Try without the proxy now!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2015)

"Time is flying" really fast but my grey cells aren't helping. -_-


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 11, 2015)

when was that established? ****


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

[MENTION=286780]Adhyayan[/MENTION] please check pm


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 11, 2015)

Guyz please help
i got the suazzane one and i tink the right one too..
and got the next one also but i cannot make out the image...
please help

what does it mean.

anybody at least give a hint


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2015)

jatinrungta said:


> when was that established? ****



[strike]Did try. Didn't help.[/strike]

Oh wait.. nvm..


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 11, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Sometimes answer is around you in plain sight!



Looking at pain things in front of me is the most difficult for me. 
I guess I'll turn somewhere else then try to see from that angle.


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 11, 2015)

hey cheating is alright? because i am manipulating every which way 

- - - Updated - - -

now first leg is over.. i have filled the form now what to do?? just wait or what?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

Adhyayan said:


> hey cheating is alright? because i am manipulating every which way
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> now first leg is over.. i have filled the form now what to do?? just wait or what?



PM me your feedback.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

[MENTION=286780]Adhyayan[/MENTION] dude check the pm man!


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 11, 2015)

[MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION] man you whine a lot.. try to do it on your own man.. give it a try


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 11, 2015)

can any body help me plzzz.
help in the 2nd ques

the image one.......


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 11, 2015)

Are the links case sensitive or what?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

Chinmoy Roy said:


> The answers should be submitted where?



Read the first post.


----------



## r4gs (Jun 11, 2015)

Chinmoy Roy said:


> The answers should be submitted where?



Not here


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

Aditya Tolikar said:


> Are the links case sensitive or what?



We aren't that cruel!!


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 11, 2015)

what is the common element in the three companies ? stuck


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

jatinrungta said:


> what is the common element in the three companies ? stuck


Yup! Stuck


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2015)

r4gs said:


> Not here



Looks like somebody's enjoying xD


----------



## sunfun (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh stuck in BOTtle

- - - Updated - - -

Please
can anyone help me to do some BB BOT


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

Baby!!!! First leg done!!!!!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 11, 2015)

i really miss the good old plain pages... nothing too fancy, super-slow internet connection


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy!!! Now how to continue!!!


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 11, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Happy!!! Now how to continue!!!



I guess you are done for some days


----------



## jaskirat8 (Jun 11, 2015)

yaa first leg completed !!!!


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 11, 2015)

MAAN my brain is stubbed on the centuries one. I got 7 relevent answers and none of them is the working one.

- - - Updated - - -

Whatt? I accidentally pressed a stray char and reached onto some faar off clue. (I'm not telling you.):ninja:

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone know anything about thrash metal anyway?


----------



## jaskirat8 (Jun 11, 2015)

When will the next leg begin ?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 11, 2015)

jaskirat8 said:


> When will the next leg begin ?



thand rakh yar, there are too any people who haven't even begun... let this thing reach the DVD clues.
yes, in the meanwhile, check the DVD's, you might find something useful.


And people, please see if you are getting PMs


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 11, 2015)

Keep checking the first post to know that. We will be updating that post as we get near to the next leg.


----------



## Chinmoy Roy (Jun 11, 2015)

jayesh ko kaun pasand h


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

anyone can help me with kingham deers?? :/


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 11, 2015)

Does the "Indian phone manufacturers" one mean only the ones which are based in India or also the ones who simply sell in India?
Looks like this one's gonna be a long answer.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2015)

Did I find a bug or something? I think   [MENTION=286780]Adhyayan[/MENTION] knows what I'm talking about. Check PM please   [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION].

Edit: Maybe I'm wrong, something is not right here.


----------



## r4gs (Jun 11, 2015)

Aditya Tolikar said:


> Does the "Indian phone manufacturers" one mean only the ones which are based in India or also the ones who simply sell in India?
> Looks like this one's gonna be a long answer.



What's confusing about "Indian phone manufacturers" ? lol


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2015)

someone pls help with kingham deer thingy! :/


----------



## r4gs (Jun 11, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> someone pls help with kingham deer thingy! :/



Salman Khan?


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 11, 2015)

r4gs said:


> What's confusing about "Indian phone manufacturers" ? lol



It is about whether I'll have to type four of the manufacturers... and how will I separate the names? Spaces , commas... what will work?
But I have to find the manufacturers names first of all. Good luck to myself.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=20658]r4gs[/MENTION] wow! team digit has way too much trolling strength  do u believe i actually tried that ?


----------



## r4gs (Jun 12, 2015)

Aditya Tolikar said:


> It is about whether I'll have to type four of the manufacturers... and how will I separate the names? Spaces , commas... what will work?
> But I have to find the manufacturers names first of all. Good luck to myself.



Spaces and commas in URLs?


----------



## r4gs (Jun 12, 2015)

Aditya Tolikar said:


> It is about whether I'll have to type four of the manufacturers... and how will I separate the names? Spaces , commas... what will work?
> But I have to find the manufacturers names first of all. Good luck to myself.



Did you spot the hints?


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=20658]r4gs[/MENTION] help me with kingham pls :/


----------



## r4gs (Jun 12, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> [MENTION=20658]r4gs[/MENTION] help me with kingham pls :/



You've already solved two-thirds of the riddle.


----------



## azharz (Jun 12, 2015)

r4gs said:


> You've already solved two-thirds of the riddle.



Some hint please!


----------



## r4gs (Jun 12, 2015)

azharz said:


> Some hint please!



It ain't female....


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

got it lol


----------



## azharz (Jun 12, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> got it lol



What! I still didn't got it!


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

which 4 manfs??


----------



## macpac (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi. started late. Any hint for the clue on the registration page ?


----------



## azharz (Jun 12, 2015)

macpac said:


> Hi. started late. Any hint for the clue on the registration page ?



Check your PM


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

i got the second hint for mobile manfs but it doesnt seem to be working?? :/

- - - Updated - - -

nvm had a typo


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 12, 2015)

now who is jayesh?....


----------



## kbansal981@gmail.com (Jun 12, 2015)

Jayesh is Digit Manager-Test Center


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

jayesh is one of the members of team digit


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

Number of trolls in this CTC are too damn high.

Wow digit. -_-

I reached to a bald guy's forum, hunting answer to one of the clues. -_____- 

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: No disrespect to Raaabo


----------



## bazinga (Jun 12, 2015)

macpac said:


> Hi. started late. Any hint for the clue on the registration page ?



same here, can anybody help with the hint for suzanne vega.??


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

I doubt if he'll mind xD


----------



## bazinga (Jun 12, 2015)

same here, need help.!


----------



## kbansal981@gmail.com (Jun 12, 2015)

any clue for BB bot?


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Number of trolls in this CTC are too damn high.
> 
> Wow digit. -_-
> 
> ...




I'm new to this forum thingy. Could you tell me how I can get to the big daddy?

- - - Updated - - -

WOOHOO! GOT THE MOBILE OEMS IN ORDER!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 12, 2015)

Niilesh said:


> now who is jayesh?....




he's big daddy.
read the mag guys, basic stuff.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

what is the damn order?!


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 12, 2015)

bUT SERIOUSLY HOW DO i GET TO READ THE BIG DADDY'S BRAIN

- - - Updated - - -



WhizKID said:


> what is the damn order?!



i'LL PM YE IN A WHILE TELL U TH ORDER. tHAT IS IF YOU'VE REALLY COMPLETED TILL THERE


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

ofcourse i have completed till there :/


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm banned again. I'm trying too many random answers. Help?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

Well.. I tried all the clues... reached to the final page with form..

But can't fill the form... doesn't accept the answer... also literally gives answers... wth is this!  


Anyway, gn... I have to wake up early tomorrow...


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 12, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> ofcourse i have completed till there :/



Till where I ask. In fact even i got a problem with the order. Spcly the bb one

- - - Updated - - -

Is it before or after the big daddy one?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

sygeek said:


> I'm banned again. I'm trying too many random answers. Help?



Released!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Released!


Thanks! I'll be very careful now.

Now, someone help with indie game/theorem clue. The obvious answer leads to a fake diversion.


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 12, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Released!



you have unban hammer!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

Can we get an update on how many people solved the first leg?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

About 17


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

There is no fake diversion in the last question, I'm stupid. I thought digit was trolling or something and spent like a couple of hours thinking about it. But I did find one page which is not related with the entire leg at all.


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 12, 2015)

sygeek said:


> There is no fake diversion in the last question, I'm stupid. I thought digit was trolling or something and spent like a couple of hours thinking about it. But I did find one page which is not related with the entire leg at all.



How did you find it ?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 12, 2015)

Any hint on the real bald men?


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 12, 2015)

caught in a loop wtf 
at that jayesh question


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 12, 2015)

Stuck at the bald men


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 12, 2015)

jatinrungta said:


> How did you find it ?



He was trying random answers, that's how

- - - Updated - - -



Niilesh said:


> caught in a loop wtf
> at that jayesh question



mee tooo

- - - Updated - - -

But I accidentally got to another page. ... Again. 

- - - Updated - - -

The only ones i got properly were the ones including numbers.

- - - Updated - - -

Did you get the halflife 2 question btw?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 12, 2015)

aditya check pm


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like many people aren't sleeping today. Also, the bug is fixed, nice!


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 12, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Looks like many people aren't sleeping today. Also, the bug is fixed, nice!


 [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] clear your inbox its full


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 12, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Looks like many people aren't sleeping today. Also, the bug is fixed, nice!



Yeah! good that the bug is fixed. Now I can at least go in a straight line and forget about paralleling things.


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm still stuck with Suzzane Vega one.. Somebody help???


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 12, 2015)

zoidberg one looks so obvious but I can't seem to get it. Think I'll try again tomorrow. XD


----------



## somi96 (Jun 12, 2015)

anyone got the bot one? any clue please? and lol. is stumbling upon the half life one a bad thing?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 12, 2015)

somi96 said:


> anyone got the bot one? any clue please? and lol. is stumbling upon the half life one a bad thing?




for the Bot one, just press control+A... you will have another hint.

And stumbling on a clue ahead in the game isn't a good thing, you need to solve all of them. You never know when these guys ask you something from the past, and you are left scratching your head.


PS. Even i stumbled on a clue way ahead in this leg, but i stayed on course.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=92599]mukul_rockstar[/MENTION] thanks for the clue and the advice.

- - - Updated - - -

but still stuck


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 12, 2015)

hiho lets begin the second leg please


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

Didn't know how you guys submitted the form previously, since it was bugged.
I submitted the form today, since form was fixed when I woke up this morning.


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 12, 2015)

what was the bug? can you tell me? i submitted last night and now again


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm still stuck with Suzzane Vega one.. Somebody help???


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 12, 2015)

r4gs said:


> It ain't female....


what does it mean...
 [MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION] please give some hint on kingham deer, i tried many combinations but none worked


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

Someone still stuck at the bot one? And yes, I already saw the hint... Am I missing something... And for the vega one, checking the source code always helps...


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 12, 2015)

Solved the Vega one. But now what to do with the J.A. Zoidberg Image


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

prashant_heller said:


> what does it mean...
> [MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION] please give some hint on kingham deer, i tried many combinations but none worked


Well I can tell you the answer directly but it's not a bang for my buck.


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=305029]Ceroy[/MENTION] The quotes shall set you free! 

- - - Updated - - -

Any other hint on the bot one??


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 12, 2015)

hint for bot : engine


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

Lockouts released. Attempts before lockout increased...by a huge amount.


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] what are lockouts?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

To prevent brute-forcing we have a limit to the number of wrong tries that you guys can make. We just increased that limit, however, if someone does try brute-forcing then a perma-ban has been put in place. So be careful when using automated software.


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=286780]Adhyayan[/MENTION] Yup! got it so simple. I blame it on my tiredness!


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION]  thanx got the clue


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hint for the ASUS one: fully numbers or what?


----------



## sunil_yadav (Jun 12, 2015)

Indian Phone manufacturers..stuck Out of idea

Help


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 12, 2015)

sunil_yadav said:


> Indian Phone manufacturers..stuck Out of idea
> 
> Help



that one is the easiest one!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

sunil_yadav said:


> Indian Phone manufacturers..stuck Out of idea
> 
> Help



Seriously? How many are there?


----------



## sunfun (Jun 12, 2015)

Four +1 +9/7 +2


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

The ASUS one any help... Just one doubt, is the answer fully in numbers or should we include words?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> To prevent brute-forcing we have a limit to the number of wrong tries that you guys can make. We just increased that limit, however, if someone does try brute-forcing then a perma-ban has been put in place. So be careful when using automated software.


What if I'm trying trying too many wrong answers (hit and trial)?

Btw, the next leg is next week, right?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

Given the speed at which the page loads, there will be a healthy time period between tries. So humans generally don't get flagged as brute-forcing bots.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

nikh1996 said:


> The ASUS one any help... Just one doubt, is the answer fully in numbers or should we include words?


Why would you insert random words in a number? Don't take the middle path, you're close.


----------



## imatefx (Jun 12, 2015)

Stuck at the one where you have to unscramble all those letters. Anyone finished that? Whats the relevance of 262?
 [MENTION=286450]nikh1996[/MENTION] no numbers, no spaces, just the words.

The indian manufacturers one is just really easy. Select the whole thing and look for the clue.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

sygeek said:


> What if I'm trying trying too many wrong answers (hit and trial)?
> 
> Btw, the next leg is next week, right?



Yes, it's next week.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Yes, it's next week.



I am hoping on weekends, or on Friday night. So that I don't have to worry about going anywhere next day and can try whole night.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I am hoping on weekends, or on Friday night. So that I don't have to worry about going anywhere next day and can try whole night.


Yeah Friday would be better.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

seriously friday it should be...i got wasted last night and had to take off a leave today


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> seriously friday it should be...i got wasted last night and had to take off a leave today



I woke up 10 min before cab arrives. 
Imagine waking up and getting ready in 10 min. Needless to say I smell bad today.


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey anybody care to help me out in the Dr.  J. A. Z.  Pic pm me


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

*notes suggestions*


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

lol [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] i know how that works but seriously i just couldnt wake up this morning  and [MENTION=315636]amaan#lookingforCTCanswer[/MENTION] check ur PM...
and [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] u sure seem active...any secrets of ur hyperactivity??  and anyone, any help with the half life question would be appreciated :/


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

I feel hungry whenever I read tamatarpakoda. Might have to do with the fact that it's lunch time and also that his name is "RED" as in Red Tomato!


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

lol...


----------



## sunfun (Jun 12, 2015)

Little help for JAYESH'SIR QUESTION??


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

@WhizKID
Chyavanprash with aaloo and methi.
 @Vyom




sunfun said:


> Little help for JAYESH'SIR QUESTION??



Check the PDF on the DVD.


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=316221]imatefx[/MENTION] Thanks That's all I needed!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=315848]sunfun[/MENTION]
Your posts are getting a little spammy. Be careful.


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 12, 2015)

What's the completion count now?


----------



## sunfun (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry
I would mind that


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] are the clues randomly generated for every person..
bcoz i am stuck at the alphabet order clue and some of guyz didnt reach there, but they are on a bot ques which i haven't got yet??


----------



## Makx (Jun 12, 2015)

prashant_heller said:


> @tamatarpakoda are the clues randomly generated for every person..
> bcoz i am stuck at the alphabet order clue and some of guyz didnt reach there, but they are on a bot ques which i haven't got yet??


stuck here too, how did you not get bot one? what did you answer for futurama one?


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 12, 2015)

Makx said:


> stuck here too, how did you not get bot one? what did you answer for futurama one?



i didnt got the futurama one too 
i got the kingham image then eight apple in one hand, and then the pic from madmax fury,then indian phone manufacturer now this alphabet order..


----------



## imatefx (Jun 12, 2015)

Someone please give me a hint on the half life 2 riddle. Been at it for hours!!


----------



## sunfun (Jun 12, 2015)

Me 2


----------



## Makx (Jun 12, 2015)

so you went from registration page clue to kingham?


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 12, 2015)

Makx said:


> so you went from registration page clue to kingham?



no first i got the suzzane vega then geek form then the kingham


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 12, 2015)

imatefx said:


> Someone please give me a hint on the half life 2 riddle. Been at it for hours!!


.......


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

Anyone else at the language stuff?


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2015)

Nopes done!!


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2015)

Who all have done?


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Remove the url


Removed the post!! Even I got to know about the URL just now!!


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Remove


Now sincerely untag my msg as all others can see it still


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2015)

Now 
BTW  [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] I finished the first leg and submitted that form 3 times !!!! But whenever I revisit the page I see the same form again???? Did I do it wrong???

HELP!!!


*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/12/a417fc23e6905ea149a93a41565cdc11.jpg


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2015)

Any body please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

Does the form feel suspicious or is it just me? When you hover over the textbox, it even says some weird stuff.

Edit: Checked it again and now it doesn't say anything when you hover. But, how can the last clue be so easy? There are a few loose ends - what about the indie game and another clue page which isn't present in the current leg.


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] i got banned?...
i was just copy pasting a bunch of names. help
EDIT: working again


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Does the form feel suspicious or is it just me? When you hover over the textbox, it even says some weird stuff.


The final form right??,
For me also


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Now
> BTW  [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] I finished the first leg and submitted that form 3 times !!!! But whenever I revisit the page I see the same form again???? Did I do it wrong???
> 
> HELP!!!
> ...


Please help this poor guy


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

Any tips on the "How many languages do you speak?" question? Answer format in words or numbers?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Now
> BTW  @tamatarpakoda I finished the first leg and submitted that form 3 times !!!! But whenever I revisit the page I see the same form again???? Did I do it wrong???
> 
> HELP!!!
> ...


You only need to fill it up once.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 12, 2015)

hey guys !!
how to know if u have completed first leg
i mean i filled up the form and it shows the same message??
is their any mail which could be send to us??


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 12, 2015)

Im stuck in suzzane vega .I see only "What does Suzzane Vega,Centuries and Compression technology" nothing else.Is the hint incomplete?
And where do i post the answer
Update:
Got it thanks [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] 
Stuck with zoidberg!!!


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2015)

I got it the first time lol!!


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=315841]AnnoyinKid[/MENTION] As usual, "The source code shall set you free!"


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

Um..I'm banned again


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 12, 2015)

nikh1996 said:


> [MENTION=315841]AnnoyinKid[/MENTION] As usual, "The source code shall set you free!"



Thanks Finished it

- - - Updated - - -

How do we get banned?@sygeek


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 12, 2015)

I got banned again...


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Um..I'm banned again



Just wait for a minute when that happens.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

Can we have a count of how many geeks got across the line??


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2015)

1+ for me ( but I also request) for count


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

it would b gr8 if we could have a counter there :/


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2015)

Yup! Or at least the current status??


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

Guys, how many clues were there in total?


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

A lot!!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> A lot!!


Just confirming if I completed them all. A few pages back [MENTION=316181]jaskirat8[/MENTION] is asking about the 21st question. So maybe I missed something?


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 12, 2015)

21st question? when did that happen


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 12, 2015)

Oooohh... maybe but i didnt keep a count...u dont need to  and also can someone tell me the wrong answer to one question which took you to a wrong ring...i mistakenly had entered half of the wrong ring but i wanna know all questions of that parallel 

- - - Updated - - -

I guess he took the parallel route for himself....else there are 16 answers if I'm not wrong...starting from the answer to suzanne vega and ending on the registration page


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> Oooohh... maybe but i didnt keep a count...u dont need to  and also can someone tell me the wrong answer to one question which took you to a wrong ring...i mistakenly had entered half of the wrong ring but i wanna know all questions of that parallel
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I guess he took the parallel route for himself....else there are 16 answers if I'm not wrong...starting from the answer to suzanne vega and ending on the registration page


yeah, makes sense.


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm getting in a "hyperloop" when answering Jayesh's question... Does that mean my answer is wrong or that is the mechanism?

- - - Updated - - -

Clues guys... we need em... For the big daddy question...


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jun 12, 2015)

AnnoyinKid said:


> When i input **** in the answer for ASUS **** AND ****  it says page missing .IS this A Bug?


Don't spoil it for others!


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 12, 2015)

need help with the half life question (didn't play the game)


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 12, 2015)

Niilesh said:


> need help with the half life question (didn't play the game)



maybe lord can help you


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry But help me on this


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 12, 2015)

has the second leg started?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

Adhyayan said:


> has the second leg started?



Second leg is in a week.


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 12, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Second leg is in a week.



Cool!! SO for a week I can concentrate on studies


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

I really hope Big Daddy's taste in actors is good... The said actor is hard to find


----------



## sunfun (Jun 12, 2015)

Can we have a head count of people crowded in leg 1


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

Guys atleast give a hint of whether he is a hollywood or bollywood actor?


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

Goddammit!


----------



## sunfun (Jun 12, 2015)

Can we had a count for people in leg 1


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

sunfun said:


> Or bollywood
> The upper hand know



Your posts are turning out to be spam. We might suspend your account if you continue this pattern.


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 12, 2015)

can anyone tell me how to setup a pofile pic lel?


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

Setting->Edit profile picture under My profile


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

Adhyayan said:


> can anyone tell me how to setup a pofile pic lel?



You mean Avatar. Just go here and set: *www.digit.in/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 13, 2015)

no...u have to press ctr+a and find out ur name  ur bot name


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 13, 2015)

Any hint on HF2 ?


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 13, 2015)

Still can't figure out the Zoidberg one. I know the original source. I am very familiar with it indeed. But nothing related to it has worked so far XD


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 13, 2015)

anybody else noticed this?

i couldn't find any digit diary entry this month.


----------



## Makx (Jun 13, 2015)

ant24x7 said:


> Any hint on HF2 ?


Ctrl+a


Xankill3r said:


> Still can't figure out the Zoidberg one. I know the original source. I am very familiar with it indeed. But nothing related to it has worked so far XD


its for someone


mukul_rockstar said:


> anybody else noticed this?
> 
> i couldn't find any digit diary entry this month.


its in second one.


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 13, 2015)

Makx said:


> Ctrl+a
> 
> its for someone
> 
> its in second one.



Did that. But it's not clear. And I haven't played HF.


----------



## Makx (Jun 13, 2015)

ant24x7 said:


> Did that. But it's not clear. And I haven't played HF.


dont need to


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 13, 2015)

Makx said:


> its for someone



Sorry, its what for someone?


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 13, 2015)

[MENTION=114433]ant24x7[/MENTION] check ur pm


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 13, 2015)

I believe it's related to a special mod of the game: Lost coast.

Haven't solved it myself, still working on it.


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 13, 2015)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I believe it's related to a special mod of the game: Lost coast.
> 
> Haven't solved it myself, still working on it.



You're going to be stuck on that till Easter, methinks. A big goose Egg for you.


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 13, 2015)

That's not the answer you seek, sadly.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 13, 2015)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I believe it's related to a special mod of the game: Lost coast.
> 
> Haven't solved it myself, still working on it.


its in a lonesome computer at a hidden place. @Raaabo *isawwhatyoudidthere*
i know the code but still don't know how to use it. stuck again.


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 13, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] did you guyz planned for the jayesh actor ques. and thus wrote the article.. or is this just a coincidence


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 13, 2015)

prashant_heller said:


> @Raaabo @tamatarpakoda did you guyz planned for the jayesh actor ques. and thus wrote the article.. or is this just a coincidence



What do you think we did? xD


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 13, 2015)

give hint for the apples question.I got too many answers now


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 13, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> What do you think we did? xD


  really cool man!!! I was shocked when i got that answer


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 13, 2015)

AnnoyinKid said:


> give hint for the apples question.I got too many answers now



It's a common joke. Google-fu to your rescue.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 13, 2015)

half life 2 one ? anyone? any other clue whatsoever. i know the code but not how to use it.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2015)

If so many people stuck in this first leg.. which was suppose to be 'easy'... I can only imagine what next legs would do!


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 13, 2015)

[MENTION=315841]AnnoyinKid[/MENTION] pls check ur pm


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 13, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> [MENTION=315841]AnnoyinKid[/MENTION] pls check ur pm



Got that one m*d m*x. :thumb:

- - - Updated - - -

Whats the order for the alphabet one???


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 13, 2015)

How many hav completed the frst leg.. Updates [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 13, 2015)

40 so far.


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 13, 2015)

am i one of them??


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 13, 2015)

I wouldn't say you aren't. xD


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 13, 2015)

Niilesh said:


> need help with the half life question (didn't play the game)


someone?


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 13, 2015)

but would you say iam? xD [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 13, 2015)

Someone please pm me about Big DADDY 's Question.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 13, 2015)

Niilesh said:


> someone?



There's a clue in the source.


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 13, 2015)

AnnoyinKid said:


> Someone please pm me about Big DADDY 's Question.



Bond, James Bond


----------



## Makx (Jun 13, 2015)

Reached Checkpoint 
found 25 pages in this leg but didnt stumble on this 


Vyom said:


> What do I do if time flies??
> If anyone is reached to this stage... will understand my clue. I am stuck here! :X





Vyom said:


> "Time is flying" really fast but my grey cells aren't helping. -_-


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 13, 2015)

James Bond??????????????


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 13, 2015)

[MENTION=315841]AnnoyinKid[/MENTION] check pm 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] pls confirm my status as well  and if im not wrong, if i visit the checkpoint registration page for second time then i see a note written in red color telling me that filling the form once is enough...right??


----------



## Makx (Jun 13, 2015)

^ remove post annoyinkid, u r being really annying now


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 13, 2015)

Dude dont post answers here..


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 13, 2015)

[MENTION=133483]manajit_apocalypse[/MENTION]...i dint see any answer being posted here


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 13, 2015)

Makx said:


> ^ remove post annoyinkid, u r being really annying now



Sorry man wrong clicks.


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 13, 2015)

[MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION] nvr mind its taken care of


----------



## DragonLord365 (Jun 13, 2015)

can anyone help me with the scrambled alphabets one?plz


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 13, 2015)

lel...i already completed the leg  so was just wondering where was the answer 

btw so without actually getting into the loop...i now have the whole first leg visualized in front of me  with all the loops and from suzanne vega to the checkpoint answer B-) nice!  #selfObsession


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 13, 2015)

Finally finished ,Thank u all especially [MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION];@tamatarpakoda;@prashant_heller;@Makx for your great help and support.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 13, 2015)

@annoyinKid this is just the beginning  life is going to become much more sleepless and much more tough...  based on my last experience with CTC, this one just seems to be almost at par with CTC-IV just in the first leg....
 [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] [MENTION=74291]staticsid[/MENTION] and other team digit guys, gr8 job at designing this one!  u guys sure have set up a grand game ahead


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 13, 2015)

[MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION] Due to ur support now i got a little hang of this,Now im ready (almost),for the next leg .

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION] Due to ur support now i got a little hang of this,Now im ready (almost),for the next leg .


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2015)

Makx said:


> Reached Checkpoint
> found 25 pages in this leg but didnt stumble on this



Well it was a clue for some puzzle. They changed the clue for that now.
Now the clue is "Hint: Google’s cards are so informative".


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 13, 2015)

[MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION] chk pm


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 13, 2015)

Stuck on the kingham one. Somebody Help???


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Jun 13, 2015)

Can anyone help me out with this one.."If  Anthrax, Metallica...(the big four) are the epitome of thrash metal then what are its equivalents among Indian phone manufacturers?


----------



## Makx (Jun 13, 2015)

Ceroy said:


> Stuck on the kingham one. Somebody Help???


you have the last two parts, solve the first one


vibhavrocks99 said:


> Can anyone help me out with this one.."If  Anthrax, Metallica...(the big four) are the epitome of thrash metal then what are its equivalents among Indian phone manufacturers?


the hint is tha ans


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 13, 2015)

jayesh fav: bond, james bond

- - - Updated - - -

hey mithun(i guess everybody knows who he is), i see many people stuck on jayesh's question. Should i give more hint?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 13, 2015)

Adhyayan said:


> jayesh fav: bond, james bond
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> hey mithun(i guess everybody knows who he is), i see many people stuck on jayesh's question. Should i give more hint?


Imo, james may just be the best


----------



## somi96 (Jun 13, 2015)

For hl2 one? Have tried everything on this thread.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] otherwise i would've been stuck the whole competition. Still can't believe it was right in front of my eyes.


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 13, 2015)

somi96 said:


> Thanks [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] otherwise i would've been stuck the whole competition. Still can't believe it was right in front of my eyes.


You just entered the loop
Mwahahah


----------



## somi96 (Jun 13, 2015)

What loop?  i don't understand. In the swastika and bald man one?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 13, 2015)

somi96 said:


> What loop?  i don't understand. In the swastika and bald man one?


Depends
What path will you choose?


----------



## somi96 (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm more of a peace loving person.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 13, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] the count please?


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 14, 2015)

[MENTION=133483]manajit_apocalypse[/MENTION] .... check ur pm bro


----------



## somi96 (Jun 14, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] how many have reached the checkpoint 1. A count-meter is suggested.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2015)

At last, I got a Sunday to start with CTC and stuck on Vegas...damn!


----------



## Dingbat (Jun 14, 2015)

Where do I send the answer for the first leg after  I found it?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 14, 2015)

Dingbat said:


> Where do I send the answer for the first leg after  I found it?



Type it at the end of the URL like so ctc.digit.in/answer/


----------



## markerOne (Jun 14, 2015)

Reached the checkpoint finally!

Was "confounded" at the last question - took an hour to realize what to remove from my answer. 

Thanks to [MENTION=91951]somi96[/MENTION], [MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION], [MENTION=305029]Ceroy[/MENTION], @Adhyayan for helping out!


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 14, 2015)

Any hints on the interconnect one?


----------



## somi96 (Jun 14, 2015)

Xankill3r said:


> Any hints on the interconnect one?


Google.


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 14, 2015)

markerOne said:


> Reached the checkpoint finally!
> 
> Was "confounded" at the last question - took an hour to realize what to remove from my answer.
> 
> Thanks to [MENTION=91951]somi96[/MENTION], [MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION], [MENTION=305029]Ceroy[/MENTION], @Adhyayan for helping out!



No problemo brother!!! Thats what fellow geeks are for........


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 14, 2015)

somi96 said:


> Google.


Thanks. I really should google more. XD


----------



## somi96 (Jun 14, 2015)

Xankill3r said:


> Thanks. I really should google more. XD


Ur welcome


----------



## vai0 (Jun 14, 2015)

help vid d bot. i can c***t.


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 14, 2015)

vai0 said:


> help vid d bot. i can c***t.



The force awakens!!!


----------



## vai0 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=316167]Sapphire[/MENTION]...... and [MENTION=129278]man[/MENTION]........ too.

that was easy if u r into it......
on my own.... it would have.................


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2015)

[MENTION=145232]vai0[/MENTION] Give my thanks to [MENTION=129278]man[/MENTION]ajit too... he is helping me a lot. His hints are better lol


----------



## joylinwf (Jun 14, 2015)

can anyone help me with the suzzane vega clue


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 14, 2015)

Stuck on Jayesh one now. Not really a movie person so I am not even sure I have got the hints correct...
Checked the PDFs already (as suggested in this thread and elsewhere).


----------



## vai0 (Jun 14, 2015)

Stuck on Asus ...google cards now.


----------



## prashant_heller (Jun 14, 2015)

I done it....Thank you [MENTION=89127]Makx[/MENTION], [MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION] [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION], @darshan1810,@Annoyinkid ,@ceroy
 thanx a lot


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2015)

Completed. Special thanks to [MENTION=133483]manajit_apocalypse[/MENTION] for your time. Thanks to markerOne and somi96 too


----------



## vai0 (Jun 14, 2015)

isnt that finnish?


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 14, 2015)

First Leg Completed... Thanks to     [MENTION=89127]Makx[/MENTION] ,     [MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION],     [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION],    [MENTION=315841]AnnoyinKid[/MENTION] , [MENTION=2744]nikhil1996[/MENTION],  [MENTION=316187]prashant_heller[/MENTION] 

One of the best question in this leg was of Jayesh's Favourite movie character???
Because a year back column turned into an answer...
Good Job Team Digit 

When will the Second Leg Start....

Will it be in the same format as the First Leg...


----------



## macpac (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi. Any clues for the suzzane vega one ? The answer I try takes me to 'clue on another page'. Am I on right track ?


----------



## vai0 (Jun 14, 2015)

its combo of second and third ans.


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Jun 14, 2015)

Any hints on this one, except from 262?
What happens when you put these in order?
a z i z c e v r i e m v i r c k e l l s d r i c y z l e l j k s t u p r e f g s z v l l m n w x y v w a a h o z h b b


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 14, 2015)

Completed the first leg finally.

Stuck on the form now 

When it asks for the answers to those questions, do I enter just the last parts or the entire URLs?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 14, 2015)

Xankill3r said:


> Completed the first leg finally.
> 
> Stuck on the form now
> 
> When it asks for the answers to those questions, do I enter just the last parts or the entire URLs?


Last parts enough


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 14, 2015)

Cool, thnx =D


----------



## vai0 (Jun 15, 2015)

put in what order?

Edit:

why not accepting the order?


----------



## somi96 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sapphire said:


> Completed. Special thanks to [MENTION=133483]manajit_apocalypse[/MENTION] for your time. Thanks to markerOne and somi96 too


No problem brother.


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 15, 2015)

Sapphire said:


> Completed. Special thanks to [MENTION=133483]manajit_apocalypse[/MENTION] for your time. Thanks to markerOne and somi96 too



Ur welcm bro!


----------



## psman (Jun 15, 2015)

When will the next leg start? Friday?


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 15, 2015)

psman said:


> When will the next leg start? Friday?



Most probably yes!


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 15, 2015)

Only next week (this week) is all we know...although we have suggested for weekend or at least Friday night, since everyone can participate better, the final decision is always that of the Editors  jokes apart...yes this week, hopefully Friday...waiting...


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh yeah, finished first leg finally! 
Special thanks to:  [MENTION=305029]Ceroy[/MENTION]  [MENTION=316167]Sapphire[/MENTION]  [MENTION=89127]Makx[/MENTION]  [MENTION=115911]Niilesh[/MENTION]  [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] 
Waiting for the second one...


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice to see you guys are enjoying the CTC. We are planning a much bigger second leg which is bound to frustrate you guys a lot more. So be ready and also if you have any more suggestions then I'm just a PM away.


----------



## basuraunak (Jun 15, 2015)

Came back after a break! And still struck at the Jayesh Question! 

Any clues will be appreciated



Thanks to some folks ! Moved Forward


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 16, 2015)

A list of hints for people who are stuck at any point in the first leg.
Clue 1: Look at the source code, specifically for the content that is visible on the page.
Clue 2: Google
Clue 3: This was a quote about _________. Use Google.
Clue 4: Ctrl + A (or Command + A), also Star Wars.
Clue 5: Google
Clue 6: Again, just Google the company names in different tabs. And look for similarities in the cards on the right. Also, write the answer in words. Not numerals.
Clue 7: Google translate, then Google. Who said this?
Clue 8: Google
Clue 9: The answer is literally in the image. Salman Khan hunting controversy.
Clue 10: A riddle too simple. Google
Clue 11: Google. The answer is also a type of engine.
Clue 12: Ctrl + A (or Command + A), also 



Spoiler



List of mobile phone makers by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Clue 13: Count, and arrange the numbers in such a way. That the ASCII value of the characters are in an ascending order. (It's a simple clue, I had to complicate the hint. )
Clue 14: Look at the column closely. James Bond style.
Clue 15: It's a different type of getting lost. Pay attention to the SOURCE CODE. The answer's in <first name><first character of last name> format
Clue 16: Wikipedia and Google.
Clue 17: Answer the second part (a Google search should be enough).


I think I got the list right, in order. I believe I didn't reveal too much.


----------



## vai0 (Jun 16, 2015)

15 16 17 to go...


----------



## rayaprolurahul1991 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm still stuck at suzzane vega question... Tried all answers... Need help


----------



## basuraunak (Jun 16, 2015)

rayaprolurahul1991 said:


> I'm still stuck at suzzane vega question... Tried all answers... Need help



See the page source code ! Its in there!


----------



## Nikhil1234 (Jun 16, 2015)

I need some help with the "I 8 sum pie" question ..... PLEASE !!!!!!


----------



## vai0 (Jun 17, 2015)

Finally submitted.

Big Thanks to [MENTION=316167]Sapphire[/MENTION], [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION], [MENTION=133483]manajit_apocalypse[/MENTION], [MENTION=92599]mukul_rockstar[/MENTION], [MENTION=305029]Ceroy[/MENTION], [MENTION=89127]Makx[/MENTION] all.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 17, 2015)

Can't wait for leg 2 xD  was able to finish or as I should say start leg 1 and know about this competition bcoz of [MENTION=91951]somi96[/MENTION] all thanks to him!


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jun 17, 2015)

Do we get a mail after completing???


----------



## somi96 (Jun 17, 2015)

Nikhil1234 said:


> I need some help with the "I 8 sum pie" question ..... PLEASE !!!!!!


Which language are you typing in?


----------



## Nikhil1234 (Jun 17, 2015)

somi96 said:


> Which language are you typing in?


English !! .... please pm a direct hint


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 17, 2015)

Any body need help pm me...... no worries, i will get you through the first leg


----------



## Nikhil1234 (Jun 17, 2015)

Help with the 8 apples one please!! got till ___________ hand .......


----------



## basuraunak (Jun 18, 2015)

Ultimately Done with it!! 

Thanks a lot to all those who helped with valuable clue!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2015)

Um..when's the next leg (today or tomorrow)?


----------



## somi96 (Jun 18, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Um..when's the next leg?


Tomorrow.


----------



## sunil_yadav (Jun 19, 2015)

What time...? Any Clue??

- - - Updated - - -

What time?


----------



## somi96 (Jun 19, 2015)

I wish i had any clue. But considering quite a good number of office going people maybe they'll start in the evening at around 6.


sunil_yadav said:


> What time...? Any Clue??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What time?


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 19, 2015)

Please let it be 9  so there can be some relaxation time after office


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> Please let it be 9  so there can be some relaxation time after office



Plus one for 9 pm. Will be waiting with   [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] and some sauce.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, Copy protection on CTC 5! That's one step ahead already.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 19, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Plus one for 9 pm. Will be waiting with   [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] and some sauce.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, Copy protection on CTC 5! That's one step ahead already.


Yeah 9 will be fine I guess. To have a sleepless night that is. Copy protection?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2015)

somi96 said:


> Copy protection?



You can't select any text on the pages of ctc.digit.in and neither can copy.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 19, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Naah the copy protection is just for images  you can always use view-source in chrome  because context menu overall is disabled and it is done by some framework for the images, guess its probably Wordpress...not sure  The comment in source says its just for images


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 19, 2015)

there's always the URL bar... pass an argument or two... and magic


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 19, 2015)

When is it starting??????????????!!!??


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 19, 2015)

manajit_apocalypse said:


> When is it starting??????????????!!!??


Soon I believe.
I wonder what is Kishan Bagaria upto. Is he on the forum?​


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 19, 2015)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Soon I believe.
> I wonder what is Kishan Bagaria upto. Is he on the forum?​


Lol damn i didnt even see him on the forum 
In the last ctc.. Bt stl he managed to crack the code before anyone else!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2015)

manajit_apocalypse said:


> Lol damn i didnt even see him on the forum
> In the last ctc.. Bt stl he managed to crack the code before anyone else!


Yeah, we were pretty far behind and out of nowhere this guy suddenly solved the entire damn leg without any help.


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 19, 2015)

Or maybe hes here.. Lurring around with an unsuspecting alias name.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 19, 2015)

We're working on it. Final setup is happening at the moment. Do you guys want it today or early tomorrow?


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 19, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> We're working on it. Final setup is happening at the moment. Do you guys want it today or early tomorrow?



Todayyyyy!!! I have a whole night to waste!


----------



## Astra (Jun 19, 2015)

Early tomorrow


----------



## Wonderful World (Jun 19, 2015)

Adhyayan said:


> Any body need help pm me...... no worries, i will get you through the first leg



Please, help me....
How to pm?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 19, 2015)

How does 12 am sound?


----------



## psman (Jun 19, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> How does 12 am sound?



How about 9pm?


----------



## axeals (Jun 19, 2015)

Sounds good but it'll be better if you start it before that


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 19, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION], you guys please leave some deliberate loopholes please


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 19, 2015)

Will begin the next leg at 12AM. 

We've had a few hiccups thanks to some nasty showers here in Mumbai.


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Jun 19, 2015)

Finally finished the first leg! just in time! thanks to everyone who helped! [MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION] [MENTION=89127]Makx[/MENTION] @darshan1810 [MENTION=92599]mukul_rockstar[/MENTION]


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 19, 2015)

CTRL+F5 People!


----------



## vai0 (Jun 20, 2015)

not a maths genius.


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> CTRL+F5 People!


BTW which link ? The last answer one or CTC.digit.in?


----------



## sunil_yadav (Jun 20, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> BTW which link ? The last answer one or CTC.digit.in?



Same query


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

check homepage, link is there.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 20, 2015)

Home page. The same as before.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 20, 2015)

Where's the protection lol xD Just one small step and you can see the whole source code.
BTW what is the answer format now? ctc.digit.in/leg2/*answer* ??


----------



## vai0 (Jun 20, 2015)

how to put the answer. there are 2 solution 2 the quad. tried both answers as alpha/numeric.com/skoar but not accepting


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

Lateral thinking


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

Tamatarpakoda helpp


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Lateral thinking


please don't tell me you've done it *scared*


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

i have crossed 3 clues...now stuck on stupid colour code....but will figure it out


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> i have crossed 3 clues...now stuck on stupid colour code....but will figure it out


schist.


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> i have crossed 3 clues...now stuck on stupid colour code....but will figure it out



Which car do you have?


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 20, 2015)

What is the answer entry format guys? Same as leg1? or now ctc.digit.in/leg2/answer?


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Which car do you have?


stuck on the same colour code


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> i have crossed 3 clues...now stuck on stupid colour code....but will figure it out


Wow! Great


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> What is the answer entry format guys? Same as leg1? or now ctc.digit.in/leg2/answer?



same as leg1


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 20, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> same as leg1



Thanks


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

Owning a car is such a cr*p

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone got the car ownership one pls pm me


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 20, 2015)

Still stuck on the first one :/ I know what it is related to but can't find the exact keyword :/ Can anyone tell me by pming?


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

Anybody from the admin team or someone can help me with the colour code one?? i followed the advice under the hood but not too successful :/


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

i did own my car!!


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 20, 2015)

Still not able to do colour code one :/ any hints? And what about cars?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> Still not able to do colour code one :/ any hints? And what about cars?



That is the hint


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=316470]Blue Dragon[/MENTION]....look under the hood


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks You two!!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] Is being unable to right click or copy text from the clue pages intentional? Also one of your widgets is not working on the site.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] yes that is intentional coz apparently it furstrates u coz u have to make a couple of extra clicks


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] yes that is intentional coz apparently it furstrates u coz u have to make a couple of extra clicks


I don't see the purpose though :/


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 20, 2015)

The side-effect of a little too stringent .htaccess and JS blocking.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] lol that name is awesome....i so wanna eat pakoda right now


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> @tamatarpakoda lol that name is awesome....i so wanna eat pakoda right now


 its ruling the world currently.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=91951]somi96[/MENTION] lol
 [MENTION=145324]Ramcool55[/MENTION] check pm


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Guys do I need to solve the equation ? I got 2 answers but dunno why these are not working.


----------



## axeals (Jun 20, 2015)

not able to decode the song lyrics!! wtf rumkin doesnt help unless there is a key which i cant find..


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone reached the magazine question?


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

iNeed help with the iStuff


----------



## clinton (Jun 20, 2015)

M stuck at 'Reviewed in 1983'... 
Some1 plz help..


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> iNeed help with the iStuff


check ur pm


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

Has anyone reached the "riled up" clue?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

Stuck at Sir Lee


----------



## sunfun (Jun 20, 2015)

ant24x7 said:


> Guys do I need to solve the equation ? I got 2 answers but dunno why these are not working.



Same problemo!!
required assistance !!
need back up
repeat need backup!!


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 20, 2015)

sunfun said:


> Same problemo!!
> required assistance !!
> need back up
> repeat need backup!!



Help got the answer but.........


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

Has anyone reached the palindrome triangular clue?


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=286780]Adhyayan[/MENTION] clear your pm inbox.


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 20, 2015)

did it bro


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey ppl can anyone tell me the score in the palindrome question, that would be helpful


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 20, 2015)

I see this one is a little tough.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> I see this one is a little tough.


Hell it is. There's fork there's loop and I'm not even sure that I'm going the right way or not. Btw how many people have completed the 2nd leg?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> I see this one is a little tough.



Little tough? 
I had to gave up in night on color code. ITS A SLAUGHTER!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

I have barely slept today. Went to sleep at 6AM and woke up at 10. Thanks CTC.


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] how many have completed the second leg? update please....


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jun 20, 2015)

sygeek said:


> I have barely slept today. Went to sleep at 6AM and woke up at 10. Thanks CTC.


Same here. Slept at 6. Woke up at 8. :/


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 20, 2015)

Only 1 person has gotten through so far.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Only 1 person has gotten through so far.


Thnx.!!
I think that must be darshan


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jun 20, 2015)

Help with the humanities one please! Saw the hint, still didn't get it. I've a feeling I'm stuck in a loop :/


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope, still stuck


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 20, 2015)

That crypto song is tough :/ dunno how to decipher using which method :/


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> That crypto song is tough :/ dunno how to decipher using which method :/


I've tried all.


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey guys please help with the cottage question


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> Hey guys please help with the cottage question



Google is your friend.


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jun 20, 2015)

ant24x7 said:


> Google is your friend.


no it isn't this time,  it's playing me


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

Ant..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2015)

Looks like I am blocked. I get the "error" while trying valid URL 

Please unblock. Stuck at Fire Trooper one.
 [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Looks like I am blocked. I get the "error" while trying valid URL
> 
> Please unblock. Stuck at Fire Trooper one.
> [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]



wait for a minute, you'll get unblocked.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] any luck with that one?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

somi96 said:


> [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] any luck with that one?


Trying, seems like I'm close.


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

I think i found fork. Not sure which one is valid path ? [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 20, 2015)

ant24x7 said:


> I think i found fork. Not sure which one is valid path ? [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]



After which question do you find the fork?


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Adhyayan said:


> After which question do you find the fork?


 [MENTION=286780]Adhyayan[/MENTION] looks like loop to me.


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone at the cross after mm?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 20, 2015)

I think that apple question is a fork. Not a loop. Different answers and different path. Anyways, stuck on IBM.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone solved the "it's a skull" clue from the fork?


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

Or the cipher?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Anyone solved the "it's a skull" clue from the fork?



check pm


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

Fire trooper please


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Fire trooper please



magazine have the answer.
There's a mild typo too. Had a hard time figuring that out.


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

any hint for good luck?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> check pm


why the hell in plural? :/


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2015)

Cryptography is not my strongest suite, it looks like!


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone please give a hint regarding the color code question!!


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jun 20, 2015)

A hint to the question which is getting me all riled up please?


----------



## Makx (Jun 20, 2015)

any hint for fancy picture to look at


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

oh god, watching a video at this speed is gonna be frustrating. y u do dis.


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

sygeek said:


> oh god, watching a video at this speed is gonna be frustrating. y u do dis.



10 minutes at that


----------



## sunfun (Jun 20, 2015)

Please a hint for
1983 review


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 20, 2015)

sygeek said:


> oh god, watching a video at this speed is gonna be frustrating. y u do dis.



*i.imgur.com/O43grvr.gif


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2015)

Somebody's enjoying this.


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> *i.imgur.com/O43grvr.gif



Just let us know how many forks are there ? I have seen 1 and heard about one.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

ant24x7 said:


> Just let us know how many forks are there ? I have seen 1 and heard about one.


there are no forks only loops


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 20, 2015)

ant24x7 said:
			
		

> Just let us know how many forks are there ? I have seen 1 and heard about one.



*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/50313723.jpg


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

sygeek said:


> there are no forks only loops





tamatarpakoda said:


> *cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/50313723.jpg



Okay so I encounted 1 loop and 2 branches yet to explore.  Mahn!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2015)

Didn't encounter any branches.. yet.. only a loop.. and that loop was LONNG!


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

anyone has the format for the final answer?


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

the last answer is not working. I have tried all the variations.  it was quite hard.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

Any hints for the last answer [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]? I tried all combination, other names, quotes, missions everything.


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] I think i found a bug. I reported it to you via PM. Please check


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone?with a humanitarian one? Please


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> anyone has the format for the final answer?


Br0! Clear your messages


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 20, 2015)

Some one help me with colour code!!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

Majority of the discussions are going entirely through PMs. So it is my request if we can keep this discussion public in the forum so other people can also find solutions here. Many people keep PM'ing for the same question which I've answered 10 times already.


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Majority of the discussions are going entirely through PMs. So it is my request if we can keep this discussion public in the forum so other people can also find solutions here. Many people keep PM'ing for the same question which I've answered 10 times already.


Answer it once more pm me the humanitarian one!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Answer it once more pm me the humanitarian one!


The letters correspond to alphabets. Replace them and you'll get something. Remember English isn't the only language in the world.


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

Then?? Hindi? Anyone


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Then?? Hindi? Anyone


Does your translator really need source language?


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Does your translator really need source language?


Which translation please pm me!


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=91951]somi96[/MENTION] ,"somi96 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."


----------



## sunil_yadav (Jun 20, 2015)

Help with tapacana pls


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Which translation please pm me!


To English


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Which translation please pm me!


You can google anything you know..


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

ok was busy the whole day....now back to ctc ....stuck on the LOTR question...which i think is a part of one of the paths or forks...can anybody please help?? thanks

- - - Updated - - -

hello??


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> ok was busy the whole day....now back to ctc ....stuck on the LOTR question...which i think is a part of one of the paths or forks...can anybody please help?? thanks
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> hello??



The answer is IN the image. Take a closer look.


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

Hell a loop


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

i entered the guy in pics name but it doesnt seem to work... :/


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

What is the green and white board means ?


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

ignore that...thanks got it...i went too deep


----------



## Makx (Jun 20, 2015)

ant24x7 said:


> What is the green and white board means ?


its an old game, count the sides maybe.


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Makx said:


> its an old game, count the sides maybe.



I think I got it.


----------



## Makx (Jun 20, 2015)

Makx said:


> any hint for fancy picture to look at


anyone?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] any slighest hint with the last clue? I solved the cipher but it's nothing related to it. Maybe something we missed in the cipher?


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 20, 2015)

ok got the cipher but prehistoric fauna? Team Digit, you guys.......


----------



## markerOne (Jun 20, 2015)

Any hints for the fire trooper question please?


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

markerOne said:


> Any hints for the fire trooper question please?



Keep SKOAR handy


----------



## Adhyayan (Jun 20, 2015)

markerOne said:


> Any hints for the fire trooper question please?



yeah bro!! check this month skoar!! ( you must know with which game fire trooper is connected )

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=114433]ant24x7[/MENTION] check your pm man  

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=145324]Ramcool55[/MENTION] check your pm brother


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Any hint with chemical one. I tried every chemical which can cause it.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2015)

ant24x7 said:


> Any hint with chemical one. I tried every chemical which can cause it.


Facts About Dihydrogen Monoxide


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone hint me with the host or proxy one?


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Facts About Dihydrogen Monoxide



This is hilarious!


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

Help please the URL one?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Any one?


Remove it


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

humanities one?? or is this just a loop?


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> humanities one?? or is this just a loop?


Loop!! Haha I even got


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

so who has completed the 2nd leg? please let there be at least one.


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

Palindrome numbers ? Anyone??


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Palindrome numbers ? Anyone??


what a coincidence the number of pages of this thread is very close to what u seek.


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol found out now the skull one !


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 20, 2015)

help with the weird table pls :/ 0-25 one....


----------



## markerOne (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=286780]Adhyayan[/MENTION]! Now looking at the cipher one - any hints for the cipher ??


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey guys any help with humanities one ? I translated it to readable language but it makes no sense.


-----Update---
NVM got it

-----Update-----
Man twice in a day i stuck it.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 20, 2015)

[MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] clear ur inbox.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 20, 2015)

NVM - I got it!


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 20, 2015)

markerOne said:


> NVM - I got it!



Man! Digit guys trolled us hard this time.


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jun 20, 2015)

Help with the last one!!! Already deciphered it, but still not getting the answer!!


----------



## Makx (Jun 20, 2015)

sunfun said:


> Please a hint for
> 1983 review


clear inbox


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

A hint for cross for good luck?


----------



## sunfun (Jun 20, 2015)

Makx said:


> clear inbox



Their u go


----------



## mukeshmk95 (Jun 20, 2015)

Guys help with the last one, I got the clue but i have no idea what to do with it, can anyone give me some hint on how to proceed ?


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2015)

Stuck on woodchuck one!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 20, 2015)

As I thought so, I was in a loop - 

So, what's the LOTR reference I am missing? :S


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 20, 2015)

markerOne said:


> As I thought so, I was in a loop -
> 
> So, what's the LOTR reference I am missing? :S


The message reveals only in certain conditions, download the ring (image), shine it under the fire


----------



## mukeshmk95 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey Guys I am stuck in the very last one, i cracked the code, still not getting it !!
I need help !!!


----------



## mukeshmk95 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey Guys I am stuck in the very last one, i cracked the code, still not getting it !!
I need help !!!


----------



## raviac (Jun 21, 2015)

If you have figured out the clue please tell me


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

Christopher Lee was also into stuff other than acting - google him!


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

Last one doesn't make any sense!


----------



## vai0 (Jun 21, 2015)

not ikee/evasi0n/ ............................me
then what?


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

vai0 said:


> not ikee/evasi0n/ ............................me
> then what?


Which 1?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 21, 2015)

vai0 said:


> not ikee/evasi0n/ ............................me
> then what?


Image search helps too


----------



## vai0 (Jun 21, 2015)

apple 1 @ kartikeyasrivastava861
kartikeyasrivastava861

thnx @ darshan1810  trying now

- - - Updated - - -

duh...they wanted person not the....

- - - Updated - - -

wow....
now what is this animal????


----------



## mukeshmk95 (Jun 21, 2015)

i know !!
i have been stuck with it for like a long time now !!

- - - Updated - - -



kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Last one doesn't make any sense!



did u get any ideas man ??
i have no clue now !!


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 21, 2015)

Stuck with the humanity one !!!Help!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=315841]AnnoyinKid[/MENTION], welcome to the loop - btw, did you notice that the numbers are between 0 - 26?

- - - Updated - - -

Any hints for the palindrome qn pls..


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 21, 2015)

lOOP???? dAMN!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

Got past palindrome! ..... and now facing good luck.. 

- - - Updated - - -

any hints or the Good luck question guys???

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=314652]kartikeyasrivastava861[/MENTION], check pm

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks [MENTION=91951]somi96[/MENTION] and [MENTION=314652]kartikeyasrivastava861[/MENTION] - now on to the wood chuck one!


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

markerOne said:


> Got past palindrome! ..... and now facing good luck..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Done! All but what sense does the last one make?


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] please any hint on the last one? No sense!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=314652]kartikeyasrivastava861[/MENTION], clear your inbox!


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

markerOne said:


> [MENTION=314652]kartikeyasrivastava861[/MENTION], clear your inbox!


Done! Now tell


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 21, 2015)

The last one has actually been implemented into a device that many of you use on a day to day basis. By many I mean all.


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> The last one has actually been implemented into a device that many of you use on a day to day basis. By many I mean all.


Phone? Television? And how it can be implemented?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 21, 2015)

I'll add a new hint for the last clue at 12PM. 

Just so that everyone here playing gets to know about it.


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> I'll add a new hint for the last clue at 12PM.
> 
> Just so that everyone here playing gets to know about it.


Okay 2 hrs to go! But seriously that HP sprout video does not make a sense!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 21, 2015)

Turn on annotations and pay attention.


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 21, 2015)

help me with christopher lee , wrote my answer an got looped.XD Help!!!!!!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] - I'm 2.5 hours ahead of IST


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 21, 2015)

AnnoyinKid said:


> help me with christopher lee , wrote my answer an got looped.XD Help!!!!!!



Download image and tinker with it


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]....i have not reached the last clue but going by everyones description and ur supposed hint and my previous CTC experience I think I know what it could be  meanwhile stuck at humanities one, and since this is a loop as most of u have helped me can someone please help me with the chris lee one?? please??


----------



## Makx (Jun 21, 2015)

Second Leg Finished, thanks for the hint @tamatarpakoda.
Reached checkpoint 

but, didnt complete this fork/loop


Makx said:


> Makx said:
> 
> 
> > any hint for fancy picture to look at
> ...


any hints @tamatarpakoda


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2015)

Finished the second leg. Thanks  [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]. Didn't think of trying the variations of said device. How many have completed till now?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 21, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Finished the second leg. Thanks  @tamatarpakoda. Didn't think of trying the variations of said device. How many have completed till now?



Three so far.  Congratulations!


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks  [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION], [MENTION=89127]Makx[/MENTION],   [MENTION=91951]somi96[/MENTION],  [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]
This one has been a real struggle
Thoroughly enjoyed


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 21, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Thanks  @sygeek, @Makx,   @somi96,  @tamatarpakoda
> This one has been a real struggle
> Thoroughly enjoyed



It was a struggle making it so.


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> It was a struggle making it so.


Lol! I have done it! How many?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

*Second Leg CheckPoint!!!*

Thanks to [MENTION=314652]kartikeyasrivastava861[/MENTION] for the last hint!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 21, 2015)

It seems the URL to the checkpoint is being shared. All of a sudden people are finishing the leg altogether. 

Tsk..tsk.. the spirit of sportsmanship is lost.


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> It seems the URL to the checkpoint is being shared. All of a sudden people are finishing the leg altogether.
> 
> Tsk..tsk.. the spirit of sportsmanship is lost.


Seriously they're sharing! Even I give hints but not the whole Link! Thanks how many BTW?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

Hmmm.. If it's being shared _without _completing the other questions, won't they be stuck at the questions at the checkpoint??

Btw, nice idea to put questions at the checkpoint - good to keep out skippers.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks to  [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION]  [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]  [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] for helping. I guess it wasn't my turn to make it in the top 5 this time. #freakingbsnlinternet :verysad: and happy because i was able to complete it.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> It seems the URL to the checkpoint is being shared. All of a sudden people are finishing the leg altogether.
> 
> Tsk..tsk.. the spirit of sportsmanship is lost.


There's an whole underground PM system going on. Some people just want to be spoonfed.


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

sygeek said:


> There's an whole underground PM system going on. Some people just want to be spoonfed.


Sorry sygeek! Although I asked you but you didn't spoonfeed me


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

any help with the riled up one? i mean a clue or anything? its really riling me


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 21, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> any help with the riled up one? i mean a clue or anything? its really riling me


Carefully look at the range of the numbers 
It can be divided into two parts longitudinally


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> any help with the riled up one? i mean a clue or anything? its really riling me


In short these are release dates! Of something you use or most of you use


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

almost got that...but ur clue made it clearer thanks 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=29687]kartik[/MENTION] pls remove that makes it too clear


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] how many?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 21, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> In short ........ now think!


This is what, in general, people think spoon feeding is


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> This is what, in general, people think spoon feeding is


Its not! Man I didn't tell him the answer I just expanded his thinking bro


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 21, 2015)

13 in the last half hour T_T


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 21, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> 13 in the last half hour T_T


That man was placed as a red herring, maybe a bit too effectively


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> 13 in the last half hour T_T


When will the next leg start? Please start as soon as possible I'm pretty desperate about it. Really.


----------



## Makx (Jun 21, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> 13 in the last half hour T_T


a lot of people were stuck at the final question, until you gave some hint


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

Got past the evil palindrome and that seemed easy...why were people stuck on it ??


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

Makx said:


> a lot of people were stuck at the final question, until you gave some hint


True like me! Adhayan, darshan sygeek lol


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> 13 in the last half hour T_T



That is fast and suspicious too...


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

ok im going at my own pace but if DIGIT could help me with some good luck then it would be really nice...meanwhile this time i just hope i complete leg 2 in time  i got too lazy this time


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jun 21, 2015)

And people had been stuck on that for a whole day -_-


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION] - a word of advice - you'll have to see things in different light or perhaps compare it to shapes.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION] thanks i got past it but yes i could notice it later  now on the friend and foe of water question  i hope i reach the checkpoint today...figuring out answers on weekdays is hard


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz said:


> [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] Everyone got misled by going to Reddit for decoding the ciphertext. The guy there who used more intellligence than smartness made us all happy by giving us the plaintext, so no one bothered to find out what the cipher really was, even if we did, we'd just assume it's a substitution cipher.
> 
> PSA: Next time guys, please remember to delete your posts if you ask anything on other sites.



Even I assumed it was a substitution cipher. I solved the cipher before the guy replied. And come on, you can't blame me for "misleading" others through that post. Everyone should think for themselves.

I didn't realise that post showed up on google. Deleted it in the morning.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

any help with water's friend and foe??


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> any help with water's friend and foe??


Google it.


----------



## clinton (Jun 21, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> any help with water's friend and foe??



Go have a bath first,u ll come to know..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz said:


> [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] Not blaming, just stating the obvious, that just helped Team Digit in making the leg tougher. Btw, when you delete things on Reddit, first edit the post and remove the text. Using the delete button just removes the username and prevents you from editing the post further, the text is still visible.


I'll ask the mods, thanks.


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 21, 2015)

There is a post on reddit about the riled one, anyone seen that?the questions are getting leaked!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=43411]clinton[/MENTION] wow that worked  its raining here but yes the bath worked


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2015)

AnnoyinKid said:


> There is a post on reddit about the riled one, anyone seen that?the questions are getting leaked!!!!!!!!!


Yeah..gonna be careful next time.


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 21, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz said:


> [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] Can we get the name of the person who solved the leg before sygeek and Makx? I need to buy some [STRIKE]pitchforks[/STRIKE] flowers.


Flower? Skull?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz said:


> [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] Can we get the name of the person who solved the leg before sygeek and Makx? I need to buy some [STRIKE]pitchforks[/STRIKE] flowers to send him. People +1 if you want this too.


Kishan Bhagaria, I think.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Kishan Bhagaria, I think.


How do u know?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2015)

somi96 said:


> How do u know?


I'm just guessing. He was solved it before anyone by a large margin last time as well.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

sygeek said:


> I'm just guessing. He was solved it before anyone by a large margin last time as well.


You're right.


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jun 21, 2015)

He was the first one to finish CTC the last time, and he wasn't even on the forum.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ramcool55 said:


> Se was the first one to finish CTC the last time, and he wasn't even on the forum.


Maybe he's Neo.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz said:


> Still need an official answer on this though, guys please poke the tomato.


Already asked, no replies yet.


----------



## hari1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Could anybody give a clue about the Jayesh one? I started too late. I could not find any answers after trying all names in the column and the hint in the question.


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 21, 2015)

hari1 said:


> Could anybody give a clue about the Jayesh one? I started too late. I could not find any answers after trying all names in the column and the hint in the question.


James May has an interesting history with Autocar


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=118753]hari1[/MENTION], I think there's already a post here detailing all the hints for Leg 1. Go through the discussion pages.


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 21, 2015)

help with goodluck!!!


----------



## hari1 (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] Ok, got it. I had already tried that approach but thought that the word did not make any sense.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz said:


> I asked earlier yesterday too, doesn't look like he's going to divulge the divine information any time soon.


He did now, kishan bhagaria isn't the guy.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

sygeek said:


> He did now, kishan bhagaria isn't the guy.


Then who is?
Is he even on digit forum?


----------



## vai0 (Jun 21, 2015)

help with soundcloud one plz. i dont have shazam/soundhound......
figure out the notes!


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jun 21, 2015)

help me with the good luck one


----------



## rayaprolurahul1991 (Jun 21, 2015)

Need help with the "i 8 sum pi" question


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=145232]vai0[/MENTION], notes? what notes???

- - - Updated - - -

Oh the soundcloud... - did you listen to the other one?

- - - Updated - - -

Oh the soundcloud... - did you listen to the other one?


----------



## raviac (Jun 21, 2015)

Can anyone give me a random ctc v webpage address so that I can take it on from there coz I'm starting right now and couldn't even figure out the suzanne vega one,please


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

raviac said:


> Can anyone give me a random ctc v webpage address so that I can take it on from there coz I'm starting right now and couldn't even figure out the suzanne vega one,please


CTC.digit.in/leg 2


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> CTC.digit.in/leg 2


Won't he have to qualify the first leg before starting the second?


----------



## hari1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Now stuck on the first question of leg2. Any clues?


----------



## macpac (Jun 21, 2015)

hi....stuck at the poem....yellows and blacks.....hints please


----------



## Astra (Jun 21, 2015)

somi96 said:


> Won't he have to qualify the first leg before starting the second?


Ohhh right so CTC.digit.in you'll get your clue on the slide show!


----------



## raviac (Jun 21, 2015)

Not able to neither register nor log in on this webpage,what shall I do


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh the soundcloud... - did you listen to the other one?


----------



## raviac (Jun 21, 2015)

Any clue with the quadratics isnt it 127 and 140?so?website takes me to some japanese stuff


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

raviac said:


> Any clue with the quadratics isnt it 127 and 140?so?website takes me to some japanese stuff


Haha. That happened with me too. But the numbers hold some significance. Google baba will help you.


----------



## vai0 (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION]
the music notes
or
the currency notes
?????

#paraceratherium
big and clumsy

the other one said #CTC
figure out them notes!


----------



## raviac (Jun 21, 2015)

somi96 said:


> Haha. That happened with me too. But the numbers hold some significance. Google baba will help you.



How did you get thru it?any clue?I'm totally clueless


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

raviac said:


> How did you get thru it?any clue?I'm totally clueless


I just gave u a clue. Those numbers(or less) hold a great significance in the social networking world.


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 21, 2015)

Any help for the humanities one....


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 21, 2015)

imm back!!... stuck with the 1983 review!!! help??????


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

manajit_apocalypse said:


> imm back!!... stuck with the 1983 review!!! help??????


The year has come is a really good clue. And is used quite often.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2015)

I was actually stuck for a while on it.. I was looking in the wrong direction, i.e. the 1983 review. But then realized DIGIT will not keep it very hard to google. so started searching differently and tried different topics until I hit the answer!


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

any help on where the 2 authors discussion was recorded??  i tried their university, their pub, the name of the club etc...nothing is working  pls help this poor soul


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> any help on where the 2 authors discussion was recorded??  i tried their university, their pub, the name of the club etc...nothing is working  pls help this poor soul


A book.


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 21, 2015)

Stuck with the first magazine question..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2015)

Finally leg 2 done. It was a nightmare this time. -_-


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

thanks to [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] and [MENTION=91951]somi96[/MENTION] for helping out with the 2 authors one...they truly are legendary  now on to (probably) the final one... this has been fun , the second leg...just as [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] had promised


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jun 21, 2015)

at last finished the 2nd leg (actually finished it this morning) feels so good


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 21, 2015)

is th skoar question the right path or am i in a loop?  :/


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

manajit_apocalypse said:


> is th skoar question the right path or am i in a loop?  :/


If anyone tells u that it'll ruin the whole point of the loop . Even if it is a loop do it. It'll be fun after all this is a treasure hunt.


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 21, 2015)

somi96 said:


> If anyone tells u that it'll ruin the whole point of the loop . Even if it is a loop do it. It'll be fun after all this is a treasure hunt.



y u make me do this!


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=316580]hitesh_dabhi[/MENTION] clear your pm.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

the hp sprout video cipher anyone?? any help?? i got the underhood clues so anything apart from that will be appreciated


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> the hp sprout video cipher anyone?? any help?? i got the underhood clues so anything apart from that will be appreciated



Try to comprehend the code hidden in the video.
Then read tamatarpakoda's hint a few page back.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 21, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> the hp sprout video cipher anyone?? any help?? i got the underhood clues so anything apart from that will be appreciated


You're slower man. Do it faster. (This clue isn't related to the video)


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Finally leg 2 done. It was a nightmare this time. -_-


Truly a nightmare. I barely even slept for 2 days..


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 21, 2015)

ok i got how the cipher works....but the damn video still doesnt make any sense....team digit u inflict so much of pain...so much? i have deciphered the cipher, pretty easy actually by CTC standards but i got it please someone tell me what to encrypt or decrypt with this thing, what is there in the video??


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 21, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> ok i got how the cipher works....but the damn video still doesnt make any sense....team digit u inflict so much of pain...so much? i have deciphered the cipher, pretty easy actually by CTC standards but i got it please someone tell me what to encrypt or decrypt with this thing, what is there in the video??



It's about what is not in the video


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 21, 2015)

wolfenstein anyone????????? cant get thru!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2015)

manajit_apocalypse said:


> wolfenstein anyone????????? cant get thru!!


You would need few things to solve that one:
Skoar mag,
Reading ability,
Synonyms of guns,
Being a grammar Nazi helps.


----------



## hari1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Now I'm stuck on the prehistoric fauna one. I know the animal name. But have got absolutely no clue about the two soundcloud tracks. SoundHound search turned out nothing. Any clues?


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 22, 2015)

I just reached the checkpoint, and I'm stuck with one thing, I never reached the tapanca question  and theres a stra next to it indicating compulsory field :/ WTH?? I missed out on something or is it just that I didn't go through a loop so I'm being punished?


----------



## vai0 (Jun 22, 2015)

any hint for closer and closer
i was searching for ME at E3 but the last guardian is only that i m getting upto.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 22, 2015)

Finally! Ok, that stupid spelling mistake did put me off but yeah went across the checkpoint finally  so no wasting weekdays, weekend was enough to waste  thanks to  [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION]  [MENTION=145324]Ramcool55[/MENTION]  [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] and all others who helped...thanks a ton! and thanks to digit for having this crazy thing built up crazier...i can now rest in peace  but, I will be back next week! 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=145232]vai0[/MENTION] dude check ur pm


----------



## vai0 (Jun 22, 2015)

thnx [MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION]


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 22, 2015)

Somebody, please post a summary of hints for all the clues in leg 2.


----------



## vai0 (Jun 22, 2015)

thnx [MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION]

off now....
thinking what to do vid d GoodLuck.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 22, 2015)

[MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION], does it resemble any familiar shape? In fact, you might have used it for a different purpose during your childhood days.


----------



## hari1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Need help with the GoT magazine question. I don't have the magazine.
Update: Got it thanks to manajit_apocalypse


----------



## prateek25 (Jun 22, 2015)

Stuck on the code. Tried saturation change, but clueless.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 22, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] any hint when will the next leg start? Thanx.


----------



## raviac (Jun 22, 2015)

Please help with the quadratics,the 127 and 140 stuff,stuck here for too long,hlp pleezz


----------



## somi96 (Jun 22, 2015)

raviac said:


> Please help with the quadratics,the 127 and 140 stuff,stuck here for too long,hlp pleezz


140 is a special number search its significance.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 22, 2015)

We're busy with the July Digit issue at the moment so it doesn't look like the next leg can be held in one week. You guys will have to wait it out for two weeks. Meanwhile, do send me any feedback that you have. I'm only a PM away.


----------



## Ceroy (Jun 22, 2015)

Any hints for the "For good luck" with Digit Image


----------



## somi96 (Jun 22, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> We're busy with the July Digit issue at the moment so it doesn't look like the next leg can be held in one week. You guys will have to wait it out for two weeks. Meanwhile, do send me any feedback that you have. I'm only a PM away.


Thanks  we're looking forward to another journey.


----------



## somi96 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ceroy said:


> Any hints for the "For good luck" with Digit Image


Its not a digit image. Its a cross. I "Hope for the best".


----------



## markerOne (Jun 22, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] - First thing's first - Thank you  for giving us sleepless nights, making us scour the internet and books, exercise unknown parts of our brain and of course, frustrating us beyond imagination . It's been way too long due - but I can truly appreciate the work and effort put into getting these 2 legs together - Not to mention taking into consideration we are after all, your techie minions of sorts - you'd have to extra crazy and intelligent to make us go through our intellectual paces.

It's been a lot of fun and I'm looking for the final leg in 2 weeks - until then, we'll brood over imagining what devious loops/forks/WTF moments you can come up with.


----------



## DragonLord365 (Jun 22, 2015)

any help on 1983?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> We're busy with the July Digit issue at the moment so it doesn't look like the next leg can be held in one week. You guys will have to wait it out for two weeks. Meanwhile, do send me any feedback that you have. I'm only a PM away.



Oh dear. Thanks anyway for the first difficult leg, and other frustrating yet brilliant leg.
Looking forward for the 3rd one. 

I actually have an idea. Why not throw some random (non CTC related) tech puzzles at us, for some random prizes, or probably just a shoutout of names in the mag or name on main site? It will maintain the excitement.


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You would need few things to solve that one:
> Skoar mag,
> Reading ability,
> Synonyms of guns,
> Being a grammar Nazi helps.



stl stuck!!! tried all the guns mentioned in the paragraphs n the red box.. n even online


----------



## darshan1810 (Jun 22, 2015)

manajit_apocalypse said:


> stl stuck!!! tried all the guns mentioned in the paragraphs n the red box.. n even online


Take the intersection of both of your approaches 
A solutione may pop up


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 23, 2015)

[MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION]  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] that was one hell of a question!!!!!! thnx!!!


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 23, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Take the intersection of both of your approaches
> A solutione may pop up



That last line, is one smartass hint!


----------



## Makx (Jun 23, 2015)

*Clues till Checkpoint 2*



Spoiler






mukul_rockstar said:


> A list of hints for people who are stuck at any point in the first leg.
> Clue 1: Look at the source code, specifically for the content that is visible on the page.
> Clue 2: Google
> Clue 3: This was a quote about _________. Use Google.
> ...


A list of hints for people who are stuck at any point in the second leg.

Clue 1: Find x. Think about x or less. answer is not a number.
Clue 2: Google
Clue 3: Look at the source code.
Clue 4: You need to search the review on time.
Clue 5: Google
Clue 6*: No use escaping without this.
Clue 7: skoar
Clue 8: skoar
Clue 9*: walls? Google
Clue 10: Look at the source code.
Clue 11: Look at the source code.
Clue 12: Look at the source code. non password method, it does rhyme/form with given words.
Clue 13: What's not in the video?
Clue 14: mascot
Clue 15: you thought you cleared the worm, Now decipher this. Look at the source code.
Clue 16: Identify the image and sound.
Clue 17: Look at the source code.
Clue 18*: You know him.
Clue 19: You have played this game before. You haven't? count the numbers.
Clue 20: what is a chemical?
Clue 21: Google
Clue 22: There's a trick somewhre in there
Clue 23: Convert to alphabets. You cant read it but its not ecrypted.
Clue 24: You thought you knew him, now look closely.
Clue 25: Do the maths.
Clue 26: release date
Clue 27: Do the maths of the illuminati.
Clue 28: Look at the source code.
Clue 29: Look at the source code. Google or tilt your head.
Clue 30: People do this for, you know what for.
Clue 31: A riddle too simple. Google
Clue 32: A riddle too simple. Google
Clue 33: A group or book
Clue 34: This in not just a cipher. The last one has actually been implemented into a device that many of you use on a day to day basis. By many I mean all.
* - fork/loop


----------



## Darshan_bane (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Clues till Checkpoint 2*

ok i knw im bit late on time 
struck on dat quardratic equation !!!! 
the answer format isnt working !!1


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Clues till Checkpoint 2*



Makx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow neatly  summarize


----------



## raviac (Jun 24, 2015)

Can anyone give me the website after the quadratics one plz,couldn't solve the quadratics,tried all sorts of things from social media,angel numbers,140characters,127 etc etc


----------



## somi96 (Jun 24, 2015)

raviac said:


> Can anyone give me the website after the quadratics one plz,couldn't solve the quadratics,tried all sorts of things from social media,angel numbers,140characters,127 etc etc


The answer is not a number but a website you're quite familiar with. U hear about it everyday. Or probably use it.


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 24, 2015)

can anyone tell me the gist of the last video or hw cn we solve it without watching.. my crappy net isnt having enuf juice to run this stuff! help please!!!!!!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 24, 2015)

On the contrary, you might not need to watch the video at all if you know where to look


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jun 24, 2015)

okay!!!! moving on with the keyboard then!!!


----------



## raviac (Jun 25, 2015)

somi96 said:


> The answer is not a number but a website you're quite familiar with. U hear about it everyday. Or probably use it.



Ok!tried all the top websites that I know,I give up .give out the answer or at least the first letter of the website


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 25, 2015)

[MENTION=145683]raviac[/MENTION] check ur pm


----------



## raviac (Jun 25, 2015)

DragonLord365 said:


> any help on 1983?




By now you must be in colour code I guess

- - - Updated - - -

How to send a personal message here(pm inbox)


----------



## techbulb (Jun 25, 2015)

so i did'nt know ctc was going on i started today in leg 2 what is the web site i help


----------



## Makx (Jun 25, 2015)

u can start from the begining, atleast a week till next leg.


----------



## DragonLord365 (Jun 25, 2015)

i advise you to start with leg 1 since they give a form to fill at the end


----------



## raviac (Jun 26, 2015)

And now,who is that guy who doesn't own a car,is it me?even I dont have a car I ride a bike!any clues on that one?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 26, 2015)

raviac said:


> And now,who is that guy who doesn't own a car,is it me?even I dont have a car I ride a bike!any clues on that one?


don't overcomplicate things, you have what you need.


----------



## raviac (Jun 26, 2015)

Is the 1983 question from an article in the time Magazine if so I need to subscribe to it in order to read it.or is it something else?clues please. .


----------



## somi96 (Jun 26, 2015)

raviac said:


> Is the 1983 question from an article in the time Magazine if so I need to subscribe to it in order to read it.or is it something else?clues please. .


Dude you are so much over complicating things. That question has the biggest hint 'the year has come' it is used quite often during December.


----------



## macpac (Jun 26, 2015)

hello....need more hints for the wall-greenhouse clue


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello can anyone tell me when the third leg is


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> Hello can anyone tell me when the third leg is



Next Saturday. (Very slight chance next Friday, but mostly Saturday).


----------



## raviac (Jun 27, 2015)

Which is that apple worm?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 27, 2015)

raviac said:


> Which is that apple worm?


You'll have to _see_ around google and come up with your own i_dea_s.


----------



## raviac (Jun 27, 2015)

Google throws up answers such as rickrolls ikee ikee.b evasi0n etc which I have already tried

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> You'll have to _see_ around google and come up with your own i_dea_s.



I just googled a lot and came up with stuff like ikee,ikee.b,rickrolls,evasi0n etc etc which I have tried but in vain

- - - Updated - - -

Google throws up answers such as rickrolls ikee ikee.b evasi0n etc which I have already tried


----------



## ahmd.uzzu (Jun 27, 2015)

Help plz!!!! Stuck at humanities one....


----------



## ahmd.uzzu (Jun 27, 2015)

Somebody help me wid the alphabetical order one plz!!!!!


----------



## raviac (Jun 28, 2015)

That was a well framed comment in which the answer is hidden,now can you give me a hint for the tapanca firetrooper one

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> You'll have to _see_ around google and come up with your own i_dea_s.


Got it,that was a well framed comment with the answer hidden in it!


----------



## ahmd.uzzu (Jun 28, 2015)

is the bald and swastika one a loop????


----------



## Makx (Jun 28, 2015)

ahmd.uzzu said:


> is the bald and swastika one a loop????


it has two answers, one leads to loop


----------



## ahmd.uzzu (Jun 29, 2015)

and what about d HL2 one???? and hints also plz


----------



## aby geek (Jun 29, 2015)

I need help wth the suzane vega one i cant make out anything from the source code what should I be looking for actually?


----------



## ahmd.uzzu (Jun 29, 2015)

[MENTION=26956]aby geek[/MENTION] answer is in the source code only look for the text and PICS u r seeing on the screen

- - - Updated - - -

help on bald men and swastika one plzz....


----------



## markerOne (Jun 29, 2015)

To all CTC players who are yet to reach leg 2 checkpoint, there's a post in here consolidating all the hints for the clues which you come across in both the legs. Kindly look up for it and keep it handy _before_ posting a request for help. 

I understand that sometimes even that might not be enough - but it may also help you complete faster. So check them first.


----------



## ahmd.uzzu (Jun 29, 2015)

[MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION] i have already checked them but still i cant make out the answer so plz help.....


----------



## 1RF4N (Jun 30, 2015)

which fancy app to use for stegn0gr....   I tried over a doz3n ... even online ones.help

- - - Updated - - -

plz help .. fancy pic too look.
I tried ov3r a d0z3n st3gn0gr... tools. even online ones. all are saying n0th1ng inside 9ng.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2015)

1RF4N said:


> which fancy app to use for stegn0gr....   I tried over a doz3n ... even online ones.help
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Keep looking, you will find one that works.


----------



## raviac (Jun 30, 2015)

Somebody help me with love across light years one plz


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 30, 2015)

Ladies and Gents, we're done with the July issue and have begun working on the third leg. It will most probably be held on the 10th of July.


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 30, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] thanks! for sometime i almost thought the sleepless nights were over  eagerly waiting!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2015)

Casually delaying the CTC for one more week. 
Well, I think we can take it. Not the wait, no.. but the anticipation of more sleepless nights.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 1, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Ladies and Gents, we're done with the July issue and have begun working on the third leg. It will most probably be held on the 10th of July.


Hopefully you guys don't follow valve time


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh yeah!!!that wud be one heck of a day!!!


----------



## ahmd.uzzu (Jul 2, 2015)

whats d answer format for d quadratics one????


----------



## 1RF4N (Jul 3, 2015)

any other clue for ibm greenhouse?


----------



## ahmd.uzzu (Jul 4, 2015)

i give up on quadratics one plz helppp....


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2015)

ahmd.uzzu said:


> i give up on quadratics one plz helppp....



So you gave up on the first clue of Second leg? Have some confidence, try to see thing with difference perspective.

What is the root of that quadratic equation? 
Then think what is the relevance of the number you get in digital world? 
The (number or less)?

I think you should be able to figure out!


----------



## 1RF4N (Jul 4, 2015)

ahmd.uzzu said:


> i give up on quadratics one plz helppp....



dude .... check ur inbox


----------



## markerOne (Jul 8, 2015)

2 more days to 10th July...


----------



## ahmd.uzzu (Jul 8, 2015)

some help on 1983 one plz......


----------



## Astra (Jul 9, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] will it be at 00:00


----------



## hari1 (Jul 10, 2015)

When will it start?


----------



## Astra (Jul 10, 2015)

Did the competition die?? When is it?


----------



## macpac (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi. Stuck on the last clue. the video. solved the code in the video. solved the cipher. But the answers dont work. Is there something more to that clue ?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys! We're moving it to the morning of 11th. No need to stay up tonight.


----------



## Astra (Jul 10, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates guys! We're moving it to the morning of 11th. No need to stay up tonight.


 damn! School tomorrow


----------



## sygeek (Jul 10, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates guys! We're moving it to the morning of 11th. No need to stay up tonight.


Nice, saturday's better. But, why not evening/night of 11th like before?


----------



## raviac (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok 11th,but at what time?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2015)

raviac said:


> Ok 11th,but at what time?



Hunt for the clue to find the time. xD


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 11, 2015)

We have to wait a little while for a few clues to be implemented using tools that aren't available to us. So there's a third party involved at the moment and that brings in a slight delay.

I'm hopeful for an afternoon start time. 

I'll keep you guys posted here.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION].. Now I can go in peace to make some chicken dish for my lunch!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 11, 2015)

All assets are in. We'll be starting in 2 hours. Ready up!

*Third leg has commenced.*


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> all assets are in. We'll be starting in 2 hours. Ready up!
> 
> *third leg has commenced.*


 where to find the first clue


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 11, 2015)

We gave a small CTC booklet with the June issue. You need to Blipp the centre fold using Blippar to begin. That image has been displayed on our Facebook page and also on this site so use Blippar on everything till you can get in.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> We gave a small CTC booklet with the June issue. You need to Blipp the centre fold using Blippar to begin. That image has been displayed on our Facebook page and also on this site so user Blippar on everything till you can get in.



Is this like a filter for only smartphone users?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 11, 2015)

Ah no! Just trying to incorporate the magazine into CTC.


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 11, 2015)

can anyone help me by giving me the scanned copy of the booklet i seem to have lost it plzzz


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> can anyone help me by giving me the scanned copy of the booklet i seem to have lost it plzzz


image is also in website and facebook


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 11, 2015)

cant find it dude
cud u help me


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jul 11, 2015)

Can anyone help me with the global warming one please? Got the extra clue, still not getting the right answer.

Update: Got it!


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ramcool55 said:


> Can anyone help me with the global warming one please? Got the extra clue, still not getting the right answer.


The conflict may have lead to multiple names


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 11, 2015)

anyone tell me the first clue and dont tell me to blipp cause i cant


----------



## 1RF4N (Jul 11, 2015)

first half dozen are only 4 warm up.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 11, 2015)

[MENTION=145315]1RF4N[/MENTION], I totally agree with you!!


----------



## Techy101 (Jul 11, 2015)

Guys, help with the aztec thingy please?


----------



## raviac (Jul 11, 2015)

Someone help me with vin diesel one


----------



## hari1 (Jul 11, 2015)

I need help with the Vin Diesel question. I have already solved the blanks. And also tried different types of the third blank.
Any clues?


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jul 11, 2015)

stuck with the vin diesel too !


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 11, 2015)

AnnoyinKid said:


> stuck with the vin diesel too !



A new Indian web series


----------



## vai0 (Jul 11, 2015)

help with the tallest mount plz
or
global warming is a loop?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 11, 2015)

any hint/clue with the bolt one? I have tried different permutations of the answer, but seemingly missing something trivial.

Any help?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 11, 2015)

markerOne said:


> any hint/clue...... from the blue?.....
> 
> Any help?



Remove any trademarks


----------



## markerOne (Jul 11, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Remove any trademarks



done.. and expand numbers into words? - that hasn't helped either.


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 11, 2015)

markerOne said:


> done.. and expand numbers into words? - that hasn't helped either.


Does it say words?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 11, 2015)

NVM - after carefully recording my permutations, I got it!

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION], thanks for the hint!

- - - Updated - - -

Is it that simple?..  no way!!!


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 11, 2015)

markerOne said:


> NVM - after carefully recording my permutations, I got it!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION], thanks for the hint!
> ...



any success for captain?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 11, 2015)

not yet...  did you peek under the hood?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 11, 2015)

markerOne said:


> not yet...  did you peek under the hood?


No murderer


----------



## hari1 (Jul 11, 2015)

[MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION] I'm stuck here too.


----------



## Darshan_bane (Jul 11, 2015)

Help help struck in 1st clue !!!!
Say what ???


----------



## Darshan_bane (Jul 11, 2015)

Help plz struck wid 1st one !!!
Say what ???


----------



## markerOne (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone crossed the captain question?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 11, 2015)

This leg is a little simpler than the previous one owing to a reduction in the number of people crossing the checkpoint. But we didn't make it too simple.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 11, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION], um.. did you just say _a little simpler_..


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> This leg is a little simpler than the previous one owing to a reduction in the number of people crossing the checkpoint. But we didn't make it too simple.



is this the last leg?

- - - Updated - - -

Any clues on global climate? I got the hint and the answer to the hint but can't relate it to actual clue.


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jul 11, 2015)

help me with the  mountains and rocks


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 11, 2015)

AnnoyinKid said:


> help me with the  mountains and rocks


Something quite laterally related to the red stone


----------



## markerOne (Jul 11, 2015)

[MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION], are you asking about the global warming?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2015)

markerOne said:


> [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION], are you asking about the global warming?



yeah.


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 11, 2015)

sygeek said:


> yeah.


A submerged Island under dispute, like Rohit Sharma's no ball


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> A submerged Island under dispute, like Rohit Sharma's no ball


yeah got it when you helped before


----------



## markerOne (Jul 11, 2015)

been here at the captain for a long time.. any hints [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]?


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jul 11, 2015)

help with the vin diesel one plz anyone?????


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 11, 2015)

manajit_apocalypse said:


> help with the vin diesel one plz anyone?????


Expand the second blank


----------



## Astra (Jul 11, 2015)

I can't find the global warming answer please!


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 12, 2015)

anyone at "eating white..."?


----------



## Astra (Jul 12, 2015)

Can't find the garnet one? Any help?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 12, 2015)

anybody at the evil thing??


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jul 12, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Can't find the garnet one? Any help?



Scratching heads with this one!!!


----------



## markerOne (Jul 12, 2015)

anybody at the evil thing??

- - - Updated - - -

NVM, got it.. 

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone past the bible quote yet?


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 12, 2015)

can anyone tell me how does scanning the booklet using blippar lead somewhere? some hint please....im starting late this leg


----------



## markerOne (Jul 12, 2015)

[MENTION=290508]WhizKID[/MENTION], don't you have the booklet?


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 12, 2015)

i do have the booklet, i scanned it, it led me to part of a page. I scanned that page this time and I found "Win at EVERYTHING" which doesn't seem to make sense. Any hints would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jul 12, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Expand the second blank


Expand as in?? Fullforms?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 12, 2015)

manajit_apocalypse said:


> Expand as in?? Fullforms?



yeah... something like that.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 12, 2015)

markerOne said:


> anybody at the evil thing??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Did you reach the taurus, unbiunium? Can't find what it covers..


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 12, 2015)

can somebody pls help me??


----------



## markerOne (Jul 12, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Did you reach the taurus, unbiunium? Can't find what it covers..



 nope - are they _before_ the bible one or _after_ it? I haven't come across those..


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jul 12, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> can somebody pls help me??



WhatsUP!!!


----------



## Astra (Jul 12, 2015)

Stuck on b bolt one! Any help?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 12, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Stuck on b bolt one! Any help?



Google the clue - it refers to something which dropped a lot of jaws..


----------



## Astra (Jul 12, 2015)

markerOne said:


> Google the clue - it refers to something which dropped a lot of jaws..


Hussain bolts nuggets? I don't get it? Its a movie also and a book also


----------



## markerOne (Jul 12, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Hussain bolts nuggets? I don't get it? Its a movie also and a book also



you are close - read the other portion of the clue and you will connect it


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 12, 2015)

Anyone plzz help with the browser wkthcthewith the bar

- - - Updated - - -

*with the


----------



## Makx (Jul 12, 2015)

stuck at three forks
marriage, bible and tallest mountain
any hints?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 12, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> Anyone plzz help with the browser wkthcthewith the bar
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *with the



only one browser has a favorites bar with that name - google it.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 12, 2015)

Makx said:


> stuck at three forks
> marriage, bible and tallest mountain
> any hints?


did you get past "cover cover" fork?


----------



## Makx (Jul 12, 2015)

So this is the third and final leg.

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> did you get past "cover cover" fork?


no, didnt stumble on any such fork, where does that fork start?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 12, 2015)

Makx said:


> stuck at three forks
> marriage, bible and tallest mountain
> any hints?



what's with the marriage???
Am stuck at the bible.


----------



## Makx (Jul 12, 2015)

markerOne said:


> what's with the marriage???
> Am stuck at the bible.


its from oscar fork


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 12, 2015)

markerOne said:


> Am stuck at the bible.


Remove colon

- - - Updated - - -

Trail of bytes anyone?


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 12, 2015)

can anyone pls help with the mountains one??


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 12, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> can anyone pls help with the mountains one??


There are multiple mountain questions, can you elaborate?


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 12, 2015)

[MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] the first one, the red garnet one


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 12, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] the first one, the red garnet one


Find the biological family 
Then find the relative


----------



## Xankill3r (Jul 12, 2015)

Stuck on pilot one. I've looked under the hood too. Can't seem to find any links.


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 12, 2015)

Xankill3r said:


> Stuck on pilot one. I've looked under the hood too. Can't seem to find any links.


Read the invitation email


----------



## Xankill3r (Jul 12, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Read the invitation email



I think you misunderstood me. I am talking of the captain cat one.

Or maybe I have misunderstood you.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 12, 2015)

Xankill3r said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I am talking of the captain cat one.
> 
> Or maybe I have misunderstood you.



Yep... you have misunderstood.. use the AR app.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone past the trails of bytes???

This leg seems to have no end in sight.. 

- - - Updated - - -

Past the trail - now with the pick up line... 

who's there yet?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 12, 2015)

markerOne said:


> Yep... you have misunderstood.. use the AR app.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



just pair it


----------



## markerOne (Jul 12, 2015)

I've got past it.. now on with noah... I get the feeling the answer is pretty obvious and I'm missing it..

any luck with that?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 12, 2015)

markerOne said:


> I've got past it.. now on with noah... I get the feeling the answer is pretty obvious and I'm missing it..
> 
> any luck with that?


Stairway to heaven?

- - - Updated - - -

Anything for the cover cover?


----------



## Astra (Jul 12, 2015)

Stuck on cat one ! I don't know what to do please help!!!!


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 12, 2015)

Kishan Bagaria said:


> View attachment 15605



Wow
When did this appear?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 13, 2015)

[MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION], the attachment does not properly for me.. what does it contain??


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jul 13, 2015)

Is it that simple????????HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markerOne (Jul 13, 2015)

AnnoyinKid said:


> Is it that simple????????HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!



what is?

- - - Updated - - -

checkpoint!


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 13, 2015)

Done
Thanks [MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION]
That page number trickery though


----------



## markerOne (Jul 13, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Done
> Thanks [MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION]
> That page number trickery though



Anytime! I think the unbiunium / taurus was a typo coz it is misleading.
 [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION], can you take a look at that?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 13, 2015)

markerOne said:


> Anytime! I think the unbiunium / taurus was a typo coz it is misleading.
> [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION], can you take a look at that?


No, think pdf count 
That's a brilliant trick


----------



## markerOne (Jul 13, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> No, think pdf count
> That's a brilliant trick



 I don't have the pdf with me..  But yeah.. it would make sense.. [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] - please ignore what I said earlier.


----------



## Makx (Jul 13, 2015)

Finally checkpoint!!! 
Thanks [MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION] and [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] for the help.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 13, 2015)

[MENTION=89127]Makx[/MENTION], You're welcome!


----------



## hari1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Checkpoint reached 
Thanks to  [MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION], [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION],  [MENTION=89127]Makx[/MENTION],  [MENTION=316191]kbansal981@gmail.com[/MENTION]


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2015)

markerOne said:


> Anytime! I think the unbiunium / taurus was a typo coz it is misleading.
> [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION], can you take a look at that?


Came home to see everyone has completed the leg D:

Anyway, your comment was a nice hint and I realized I was looking at the wrong place. Completed the leg, that was fun


----------



## 1RF4N (Jul 13, 2015)

help with the space rogue...
the correct ans is not working heavy industries. the wrong spell works but leads to a silly Hogwarts houses.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, quite a few have reached the checkpoint but not enough. There are still prizes to be claimed and a few cases that need to be reviewed(a little too much cheating). We will be announcing the winners as soon as enough people cross the checkpoint. xD


----------



## raviac (Jul 13, 2015)

Captain obvious clue please


----------



## hari1 (Jul 13, 2015)

raviac said:


> Captain obvious clue please



Increase the scale.


----------



## raviac (Jul 13, 2015)

What scale?Isn't it a place?tried te*** and lou***** man****** etc


----------



## markerOne (Jul 13, 2015)

I find it surprising that the number of people doing the 3rd leg seem to very low compared to the first 2 legs. I knew the numbers would dip, but the forum discussion paints a different picture..

Maybe people forgot there was a third leg?  [Yes, in spite of the reminder email sent]


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jul 13, 2015)

well im suffering from a crappy net connection out here.. dunno abt others!! bdw [MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION] check pm!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 13, 2015)

Maybe I need to send another mail >_>


----------



## markerOne (Jul 13, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION], I suppose it would help.. 

But then again, I'd say the onus is on the participants to keep track of progress at least once a week


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 13, 2015)

any help on the bolt one??


----------



## soapmactavish72 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Guys, need some help with the Lauren Weisberger one. I have tried the name of the famous playwright (as i know his wife's name) but with no use. 
Am I missing something ?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 13, 2015)

Have you tried all permutations of the name?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 13, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> any help on the bolt one??


Ironically, McDonalds may have helped beat a fitness record


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 13, 2015)

1RF4N said:


> help with the space rogue...
> the correct ans is not working heavy industries. the wrong spell works but leads to a silly Hogwarts houses.


That is in fact correct


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 13, 2015)

raviac said:


> Captain obvious clue please


Can you be any more obvious? 
2+2 will equal to? 
Yes 4


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 14, 2015)

i tried mcdonalds and whatever the hell he ate along with the number of whatever he ate...but that doesnt seem to be working!


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 14, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> i tried mcdonalds and whatever the hell he ate along with the number of whatever he ate...but that doesnt seem to be working!


Try the common name, removing the trademark 
Format: <number in Figures><animal><pieces>


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jul 14, 2015)

help with the Laurren Weisberger one anyone? found the name of the woman bt the husband's name is not working.. couldnt find any other references...


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 14, 2015)

manajit_apocalypse said:


> help with the Laurren Weisberger one anyone? found the name of the woman bt the husband's name is not working.. couldnt find any other references...


The poem inspired laurren
But the poem itself was inspired by another 
Original inspired the writer of the given poem 
The given poem inspired Laurren
Try now


----------



## markerOne (Jul 14, 2015)

[MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] - you know it's hard to not give the answer but give a meaningful clue that still doesn't give the answer directly..


----------



## manajit_apocalypse (Jul 14, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> The poem inspired laurren
> But the poem itself was inspired by another
> Original inspired the writer of the given poem
> The given poem inspired Laurren
> Try now



got it!! thnx alot!


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 14, 2015)

markerOne said:


> [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] - you know it's hard to not give the answer but give a meaningful clue that still doesn't give the answer directly..


Wouldn't want to spoil the wonderful experience now, would I?


----------



## 1RF4N (Jul 14, 2015)

hint for how many I killed meme?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 14, 2015)

1RF4N said:


> hint for how many I killed meme?


In raghu ram's golden words 
Bleep! Bleep! Bleep! Leg 3 khelega? Bleep


----------



## 1RF4N (Jul 14, 2015)

thnx  again [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] ....... I counted.


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 14, 2015)

[MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] holy cow! that format! seriously, is digit so scared of copyright issues?


----------



## Astra (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone help! Stuck on negative Mickey one


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 14, 2015)

Any clues for the pilot kitty pic?


----------



## Astra (Jul 14, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> Any clues for the pilot kitty pic?


Blip !!
Please anyone help on the evil mickey


----------



## Makx (Jul 14, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Blip !!
> Please anyone help on the evil mickey


what would mickey be if not mickey...


----------



## Astra (Jul 14, 2015)

Makx said:


> what would mickey be if not mickey...


Thanks got that! But now stuck on censored one!


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 15, 2015)

any help with the morse code one?? been stuck a long while on it now


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 15, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> any help with the morse code one?? been stuck a long while on it now


You will have to solve it, at least partially 
Try one of the online solvers


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 15, 2015)

[MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] i almost completely decoded it, but one of the character seems to be having a mistake...
specifically the 4th character before the 4th slash  will give it another shot....and the outcome kind of doesnt make sense....tried anagramming as well....to no use :/


----------



## soapmactavish72 (Jul 15, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Have you tried all permutations of the name?



Thank you !!


----------



## soapmactavish72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Am kinda stuck with the Home Sweet Home one now.  

Guys... please help. Nudge me in the right direction please


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 15, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] i almost completely decoded it, but one of the character seems to be having a mistake...
> specifically the 4th character before the 4th slash  will give it another shot....and the outcome kind of doesnt make sense....tried anagramming as well....to no use :/


Just use the remaining words, I don't think it can be deciphered completely


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 15, 2015)

[MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] pls check pm


----------



## raviac (Jul 15, 2015)

Any help on after he saith he to his disciples let us go back to judaea one,searched the entire Skoar PDFs on the dvd and could not find anything


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 15, 2015)

raviac said:


> Any help on after he saith he to his disciples let us go back to judaea one,searched the entire Skoar PDFs on the dvd and could not find anything


Remove the colon


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 15, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Remove the colon



sorry didnt quite get u there.... or hey! maybe i did!

- - - Updated - - -

no i didnt...pls be more specific


----------



## Astra (Jul 15, 2015)

Any help on Emma Watson? Ray ban


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 15, 2015)

that DVD clue was sh*t man!


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 15, 2015)

Any help with wars and stuff

- - - Updated - - -

Any help with wars and stuff


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 15, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> Any help with wars and stuff
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Any help with wars and stuff


Can't identify the question, you may be in a loop


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 15, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Can't identify the question, you may be in a loop



The question related to srirangapatna


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 15, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> The question related to srirangapatna


Ah, research on the debate over which was the first one


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 15, 2015)

Any help with the line of work one?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 15, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> Any help with the line of work one?


Just check under the hood


----------



## Astra (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm stuck in the trail of bytes one! I know the career name but what's the format?


----------



## soapmactavish72 (Jul 15, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> Done
> Thanks  [MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION]
> That page number trickery though



Could you please elaborate mate. [MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION]

I am still stuck at cover cover.


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 15, 2015)

finally crossed the third checkpoint!  thanks to @darshan1810 [MENTION=89127]Makx[/MENTION] @AnnoyinKid and [MENTION=314652]kartikeyasrivastava861[/MENTION] for the helps.... [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] can we have the count please?? and yes this one was actually easier, only if i had started on time i wouldnt have felt the pressure and as someone told me the other day to keep calm


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 15, 2015)

Any help with the taurus


----------



## Astra (Jul 15, 2015)

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/15/26d7330d1c99955b6ac4e900d2b2dfd3.jpg


----------



## Astra (Jul 15, 2015)

Dude what's the count?


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 15, 2015)

Haha did it at last leg 3 complete. Tamatarpakoda plz give the count


----------



## Xankill3r (Jul 15, 2015)

Stuck on the dots and dashes. I have obtained the riddle from it but don't know where to go from there.


----------



## vai0 (Jul 15, 2015)

any help with the 59 % hand strength


----------



## Xankill3r (Jul 15, 2015)

vai0 said:


> any help with the 59 % hand strength



The "don't be evil" company can help.


----------



## vai0 (Jul 16, 2015)

no ... it IS not helping me... infraspinatus .... shoulder internal ......


----------



## Astra (Jul 16, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> Haha did it at last leg 3 complete. Tamatarpakoda plz give the count


Ain't you gonna pay tribute from whom you begged from


----------



## Xankill3r (Jul 16, 2015)

vai0 said:


> no ... it IS not helping me... infraspinatus .... shoulder internal ......



It is the top answer for me. Rephrase your query.


----------



## vai0 (Jul 16, 2015)

3rd round... so many d3ad 3nds....i give up.


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 16, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Ain't you gonna pay tribute from whom you begged from



Begged! Nah!  Son I don't think so.   I wouldnt like to pay tribute to a person who I helped with most of the questions.


----------



## Astra (Jul 16, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> Begged! Nah!  Son I don't think so.   I wouldnt like to pay tribute to a person who I helped with most of the questions.


Wow! You helped sounds meh  but most of the questions sounds too much dude


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 16, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Wow! You helped sounds meh  but most of the questions sounds too much dude



Could u please name the questions u solved.  And remember SOLVED not begged any other person or participant.  Then we can talk


----------



## markerOne (Jul 16, 2015)

soapmactavish72 said:


> Could you please elaborate mate. [MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION]
> 
> I am still stuck at cover cover.



You need to remember that digit also has an electronic edition. It would be wise to refer that in addition to the paper back edition.

- - - Updated - - -

Wow.. it's good to see a rise in the number of people playing and completing the third leg!


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 16, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> Could u please name the questions u solved.  And remember SOLVED not begged any other person or participant.  Then we can talk


Same here 
Also would like to know his definition of 'stuck'


----------



## sygeek (Jul 16, 2015)

Let's not do this here. We have a fight club section if you guys are interested.


----------



## Astra (Jul 16, 2015)

amaan#lookingforCTCanswer said:


> Could u please name the questions u solved.  And remember SOLVED not begged any other person or participant.  Then we can talk


Leave it sygeek poor guy doesn't know what he's doing


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 16, 2015)

Well kartikeyasrivastava861 we decided to leave people like you... Please mind your own business kartikeya and don't try to talk to us. Sygeek this ends here sorry for a disturbance we all caused


----------



## markerOne (Jul 16, 2015)

[MENTION=315636]amaan#lookingforCTCanswer[/MENTION] [MENTION=314652]kartikeyasrivastava861[/MENTION]

There are some frayed nerves, both of you have. I guess the CTC has got onto to you two more than the others. (JK)

But seriously, as [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] says - keep arguments *off* this forum. I'm no mod, but _the actual mods_ do read these..


----------



## Astra (Jul 16, 2015)

markerOne said:


> [MENTION=315636]amaan#lookingforCTCanswer[/MENTION] [MENTION=314652]kartikeyasrivastava861[/MENTION]
> 
> There are some frayed nerves, both of you have. I guess the CTC has got onto to you two more than the others. (JK)
> 
> But seriously, as [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] says - keep arguments *off* this forum. I'm no mod, but _the actual mods_ do read these..


It just did even I don't care for such people who go hungry for the answer


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2015)

Alright.. if we find anyone posting unnecessary offtopic especially inflammatory posts, he/she would invite trouble.
Please bear in mind CTC is just a game. Play it sportively. And don't be rude.

This time CTC was tough for me. I quit after about 5th clue too in 3rd leg. Maybe because of lack of time and maybe since I couldn't find answers to questions which were seemingly should be most obvious I couldn't handle the CTC this time.

So I am grateful for those who actually completed it. Respect.


----------



## Xankill3r (Jul 16, 2015)

"Trail of bytes" has me stumped. I must have tried 30 combinations so far but no idea of what the correct answer is. Well, I know what the correct answer is but can't seem to find the correct format. Is the format present in what is pointed at by "a month later, a few years ago"?


----------



## darshan1810 (Jul 16, 2015)

Xankill3r said:


> "Trail of bytes" has me stumped. I must have tried 30 combinations so far but no idea of what the correct answer is. Well, I know what the correct answer is but can't seem to find the correct format. Is the format present in what is pointed at by "a month later, a few years ago"?


The whole question unfortunately is just a red herring 
Look under the hood and identify the person


----------



## Xankill3r (Jul 16, 2015)

darshan1810 said:


> The whole question unfortunately is just a red herring
> Look under the hood and identify the person



Holy... And all that time that I could've done dungeons in WoW >.<


----------



## markerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Xankill3r said:


> Holy... And all that time that I could've done dungeons in WoW >.<



we all had a lot of wtf moments on the third leg - [MENTION=316194]darshan1810[/MENTION] will attest to that...


----------



## Astra (Jul 17, 2015)

When will the results come out


----------



## AnnoyinKid (Jul 17, 2015)

Helped some guys back in monday...Came back on friday to see the've finished .SaD!!!!!!!!! Left behind on Captn Obvious!!!!


----------



## Astra (Jul 18, 2015)

AnnoyinKid said:


> Helped some guys back in monday...Came back on friday to see the've finished .SaD!!!!!!!!! Left behind on Captn Obvious!!!!


Lol! At least I wasn't one of em


----------



## Astra (Jul 20, 2015)

Ummm ............ When's the result? [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 21, 2015)

Gotta let this leg run a little longer since it's the final one.


----------



## 1RF4N (Jul 21, 2015)

thnx [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]  .. .. .. it really requires  a few more dayz for a few of us.
some time .... zooming past a few qs n then crawling on a single 1 for dayz.


----------



## raviac (Jul 22, 2015)

Reached checkpoint today. Any chances of winning something?or am I too late?and thanks for@Makx and [MENTION=118334]markerOne[/MENTION] for helping me with hints throughout this amazing journey called crack the code V.


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Jul 25, 2015)

Results!! When??


----------



## Astra (Jul 26, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] now it's pretty l late


----------



## WhizKID (Jul 29, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] ab toh Windows 10 bhi release ho gaya now please give out the results!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 30, 2015)

One more day guys.


----------



## Astra (Jul 30, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> One more day guys.


So it will be out on 1st


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Aug 1, 2015)

Results! Where?  When?


----------



## Astra (Aug 1, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] -_- dude! At least come now


----------



## Astra (Aug 3, 2015)

He was kidding ! Now nothing CTC


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 3, 2015)

Winners will be getting emails shortly. Do respond to them at the earliest.

Bounces / No-response will result in the next candidate getting the prize.

From this point onwards we will not be monitoring CTC for winners though anyone is free to play.


----------



## raviac (Aug 4, 2015)

Wanted to know if I'm in the top 100 coz in last ctc I was in top 100 [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## hari1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Anybody got any email?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 4, 2015)

raviac said:


> Wanted to know if I'm in the top 100 coz in last ctc I was in top 100 @tamatarpakoda



Yes, you are within the top 100. I see you've filled the form three times on multiple instances.


----------



## raviac (Aug 4, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Yes, you are within the top 100. I see you've filled the form three times on multiple instances.



Everytime I wanted to see the last question it asked me to login,hence the filling of the form thrice ;P


----------



## Astra (Aug 4, 2015)

Am I anywhere sir?
Kartikeya861


----------



## hari1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Please tell my rank too- hari1


----------



## WhizKID (Aug 5, 2015)

I hv not receivd any mail from Digit. Any ideas on my rank? Wouldn't it be easier if you just displayed the result somewhere for now and take ur time to send out individual mails later??


----------



## raviac (Aug 6, 2015)

Not yet received any mail,last time I had won a one year subscription to trend micro antivirus for being in the top 100 [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 6, 2015)

Let me look into it.


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Aug 6, 2015)

Did any body get any mail... Ps please post the results on a site like you guys did for ctc 4


----------



## Astra (Aug 7, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] please take out a list


----------



## amaan#lookingforCTCanswer (Aug 10, 2015)

This year's CTC is such a pain in the ass.  DIGIT can't even host a simple contest.


----------



## WhizKID (Aug 11, 2015)

Come on! Give me some notification! I'm pretty sure that I''ll get something!  Send me a mail Team Digit, or is my email security too tight for your mails to even reach my Junk box? :/


----------



## raviac (Aug 11, 2015)

Forget it,they're not gonna send you mails or give you prizes as you're expecting


----------



## sygeek (Aug 11, 2015)

ANGRY AT OP? WANT TO JOIN THE MOB? I'VE GOT YOU COVERED!

COME ON DOWN TO PITCHFORK EMPORIUM

I GOT 'EM ALL!


TraditionalLeft HandedFancy---EƎ------{

NEW IN STOCK. DIRECTLY FROM LIECHTENSTEIN. EUROPEAN MODELS!

The EuroThe PoundThe Lira---€---£---₤

HAPPY LYNCHING!

/s

On a serious note, Digit has given prizes after every CTC and I think they'll continue doing so. It looks like there's a delay but I believe everything will get sorted out. You people have no patience.

(Incoming cheesy lines) Even if there are no prizes, does it really matter? I think we all agree that solving the puzzles was a lot of fun and rewarding in itself. You know what I'm waiting for? The next CTC.

"It is good to have an end to journey toward; but it is the journey that matters, in the end."  —  Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Astra (Aug 12, 2015)

sygeek said:


> ANGRY AT OP? WANT TO JOIN THE MOB? I'VE GOT YOU COVERED!
> 
> COME ON DOWN TO PITCHFORK EMPORIUM
> 
> ...


Firmly agreeing on your fact! But tell me one thing, when you are told to complete a task with a fruit which you'll get afterwards! And still didn't receive anything! Then??


----------



## sygeek (Aug 12, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Firmly agreeing on your fact! But tell me one thing, when you are told to complete a task with a fruit which you'll get afterwards! And still didn't receive anything! Then??


Then you need to have patience cause sabar ka phal meetha hota hai. You should learn a thing or two from half life fans.


----------



## Astra (Aug 12, 2015)

Got a mail ! Filled the form! But I don't know what I am getting


----------



## Astra (Aug 12, 2015)

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/12/c8a169426246ef941afd745092a72817.jpg

Finally


----------



## hari1 (Aug 12, 2015)

I got an Email too. I wrote the name exactly as this-
LastName_FirstName


----------



## Astra (Aug 12, 2015)

hari1 said:


> I got an Email too. I wrote the name exactly as this-
> LastName_FirstName


Don't have a middle name 
And yes did you get anything about what prize?


----------



## WhizKID (Aug 12, 2015)

Can someone from Digit please post a list of the winners? I have completed the darn contest completely and still have no mails from them, if there is some issue with my email filters, at least let me know in here!


----------



## hari1 (Aug 12, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Don't have a middle name
> And yes did you get anything about what prize?



Nope, I got the same email as you.


----------



## Astra (Aug 12, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> Can someone from Digit please post a list of the winners? I have completed the darn contest completely and still have no mails from them, if there is some issue with my email filters, at least let me know in here!


Definitely!
Please take out a list


----------



## WhizKID (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok, got the mail finally... Just got it an hour ago and it went into the Junk folder as expected 

- - - Updated - - -

Faith in humanity restored!


----------



## Astra (Aug 12, 2015)

WhizKID said:


> Ok, got the mail finally... Just got it an hour ago and it went into the Junk folder as expected
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Faith in humanity restored!


Congo


----------



## raviac (Aug 12, 2015)

Atlast got the mail today from team ctc,filled it and sent it,they say they need a month's time to dispatch the prizes.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry for the delay guys. Basically there are a lot of fake profiles and multiple sign-ups by the same person which we are trying to weed out. That process is time consuming and to add to all of this, there are commitments that need to be honoured if we are to get hold of more sponsors so that we can get you more prizes. 

We've sent out the first set of emails to those who've gotten through the last leg of CTC. More emails will follow, addressed to those who've completed the other legs of the competition so don't lose hope yet.


----------



## markerOne (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree with [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION]. TBH, I really didn't bother to follow up with DIGIT for the prizes. I knew they would send it out and they already have a lot on their hands (and minds too).

The CTC itself was very well built and I had a real blast careening through it, sniffing on clues and literally scratching my head at 2 AM in the night. Prize or No Prize, It was awesome!!
 [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] - Just don't take too long for the next CTC


----------



## Astra (Aug 23, 2015)

Okay!
Any update now


----------



## DragonLord365 (Aug 30, 2015)

any updates?????


----------



## raviac (Sep 3, 2015)

Did anyone receive their prizes??


----------



## DragonLord365 (Sep 5, 2015)

nope,no prize received till now


----------



## Astra (Sep 7, 2015)

Got a call today!getting a swiss knife and 8GB pen drive
 
Expected! Although thanks team digit and team CTC!
It was a real fun playing the game though!
My favourite song
"I tried so hard, and got so far!
But in the end, it doesn't even matter!"
Although a didn't try that hard!
It was asking & telling!
So thanks guys! Credit goes to you!


----------



## raviac (Sep 8, 2015)

Got only one small swiss knife which doesn't even have a screw driver its really small,dont know what to say. I expected something big,like last time, I had won an anti virus subscription back then.


----------



## Astra (Sep 9, 2015)

raviac said:


> Got only one small swiss knife which doesn't even have a screw driver its really small,dont know what to say. I expected something big,like last time, I had won an anti virus subscription back then.


An 8gigs PD+swiss knife


----------



## WhizKID (Sep 9, 2015)

raviac said:


> Got only one small swiss knife which doesn't even have a screw driver its really small,dont know what to say. I expected something big,like last time, I had won an anti virus subscription back then.



Dude if you just Google the cost of the 2 items u got this time, it is more than the stupid AV license from last time. The AV license was virtually useless. 

And regarding the Swiss knife, I agree it is a base model and has less number of tools but it is original Swiss. The steel is of the most superior quality. And besides, you are getting so much for just playing a game, be a sport and be proud of your achievement.

With CTC, the prizes don't matter; in fact the I feel the prizes are pretty much for CTC this time. Cheers!


----------



## Makx (Sep 9, 2015)

*Received my prize*

*i.imgur.com/VRCQNN1.jpg?1
Batman T-shirt + Swiss Knife + 8 GB Pendrive
Thanks Digit


----------



## raviac (Sep 9, 2015)

Makx said:


> *i.imgur.com/VRCQNN1.jpg?1
> Batman T-shirt + Swiss Knife + 8 GB Pendrive
> Thanks Digit


but this is not the Swiss knife that I got,mine is very small,and only that,no 8gb Pendrive as you guys are saying.


----------



## Astra (Sep 9, 2015)

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/09/cab9fa2a29a1c5aa138ef29668ab67ff.jpg*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/09/059bfe6b0b4c77719fde11197ebb7015.jpg
Thanks friends


----------



## Astra (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Received my prize*



Makx said:


> *i.imgur.com/VRCQNN1.jpg?1
> Batman T-shirt + Swiss Knife + 8 GB Pendrive
> Thanks Digit


Congo!
If it doesn't fit you! Courier me


----------



## hari1 (Sep 9, 2015)

I got a Swiss knife and an 8 gb pendrive too.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Sep 9, 2015)

Prizes are given out based on rank. Which is why different variants of the Swiss knives have been dispatched.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2015)

I missed the CTC. 
 When's next one? And eligibility criteria?


----------



## hari1 (Sep 9, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Prizes are given out based on rank. Which is why different variants of the Swiss knives have been dispatched.


When will you publish a list of winners with their prizes?


----------



## sygeek (Sep 9, 2015)

Sweeeet! Got an 8GB PD and an awesome swiss army knife


----------



## raviac (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] got only swiss knife no Pendrive,what's up with that?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Sep 10, 2015)

Ranks 11-19 get Small Swiss knives. You were ranked 14th.

Also, anyone know @Null_Void?


----------



## raviac (Sep 10, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Ranks 11-19 get Small Swiss knives. You were ranked 14th.
> 
> Also, anyone know @Null_Void?


but where is the pendrive which everyone else has got?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Sep 10, 2015)

Everyone did not get pen drives. Ranks 11-19 didn't get pen drives.


----------



## Astra (Sep 10, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Everyone did not get pen drives. Ranks 11-19 didn't get pen drives.


Can you please share my rank!
Kartikeha861


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 10, 2015)

Got one T-Shirt, Coffee mug & Batman Arkham Knight Game (Promo version)


----------



## raviac (Sep 11, 2015)

Ok content with  that,nevertheless I enjoyed ctc v its what matters at the end of the day.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Sep 11, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Can you please share my rank!
> Kartikeha861



You were placed in the 10th position.


----------



## Astra (Sep 11, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> You were placed in the 10th position.


Still a small Swiss knife


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 11, 2015)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Still a small Swiss knife



Last CTC I got 5K to spend on gift of my choice for being 3rd, this time just one Mug & Tshirt .... game is just promo thingy not retail as I had expected as collectible so not worth it (was disappointed for getting the game in a simple transparent CD case....no cool graphics and labels ) ........but this time I guess loads of people are getting goodies till 20+ positions so I guess that maybe the reason.
Its nice to see *most *of us getting these goodies and let us not forget the whole fun during the CTC Journey


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Sep 12, 2015)

Getting prizes has become an uphill task, especially given that CTC requires an above-average level of technical know-how. Brands simply see this as being niche and thus, they don't get enough reach. In the age of YouTube where any brand can get better returns from a single YouTube video, these kinds of competitions simply don't make any sense for them to invest in. 

What this means, is next year, we'll have to mix it up and start working on CTC way way in advance.

__________________________________________________________________________________________


kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Still a small Swiss knife



There were limited number of prizes to give away. Last CTC, only those till rank 3 got decent prizes. Increasing the spread would mean everyone gets little but they get something for their efforts.


----------



## WhizKID (Sep 13, 2015)

Can you please publish the ranks somehwere [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]? That would be helpful rather than telling out our ranks one by one.... Also, that Batman t-shirt  Its beautiful  Wish I had not been so lazy for the third leg


----------



## DragonLord365 (Sep 26, 2015)

what's my rank [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## hari1 (Sep 26, 2015)

And my rank too.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Sep 30, 2015)

DragonLord - 13
Hari1 - 7


----------



## raviac (Oct 1, 2015)

Why dont you publish names of all the winners according to their ranks


----------



## WhizKID (Oct 7, 2015)

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] please respond here man....this isn't fair


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 7, 2015)

I'll add a page on the website - Rank and Nickname.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 7, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/lQXC6N9.gif

GGWP Digit!!

i would love to have a collar for my alpha cow. 

gib moi pl0x


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 15, 2015)

The rank page is up.


----------



## raviac (Oct 16, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> The rank page is up.


where?
 [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## sygeek (Oct 16, 2015)

raviac said:


> where?
> tamatarpakoda



*ctc.digit.in/winners/


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Apr 30, 2018)

When's the next CTC happening?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (May 18, 2018)

Sooner than you think >_>


----------

